# عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )



## mambo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك )  يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

فكرة كوييسة اوى يا مايكل ..ربنا يقدرك وتقدر تساعد على قد ماتقدر 
منورنا فى المنتدى ..ربنا يبارك عملك ويستخدمك  لمجد اسمه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mambo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

شكرا جدا على التشجيع و ياريت اقدر اساعد​


----------



## mambo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

اية محدش عندو مشاكل فى الجهاز بتاعو ولا مكسوف تتكلم ​


----------



## NANCEY (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

اولا بشكرك جدا على مساعدتك الجميله دى


انا عندى مشكله غريبه فى الجهاز بتاعى


انا ممكن ادخل فى موضوع داخل المنتدى و يكون داخل الموضوع بعض الصور فجأه الاقى صفحه الانترنت اغلقت فجاه و ادتني رساله فيها خطا و تغلق جميع صفحات الانترنت المفتوحه



و كمان انا عايزة احمل و اسيف بعض الترانيم او الاغانى مثلا اجى اسيف الاقى الموقع كله اغلق و الموضوع ده بيحصل مش فى كل المواقع 


مش عارفه ده من ايه و انا لسه منزله ويندوز جديد اعمل ايه و الجهاز عندى بيعمل كده ليه ؟



بشكرك جدااااا و اسفه انى هاتعبك معايا



الرب يباركك


----------



## mambo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

مشكلتك يا NANCEY احتملها حاجة من الاتنين يا Virus لان فية فيروسات مهمتها تخيرب ال Internet Explorer Browser و دى حلها انك تحطى عندك برنامج Nod32 و دة من اجمد البرامج  فى مكافحة الVirus و الاحتمال التانى ان يكون ال Internet Explorer Browser فية مشكلة و انا انصحك تستخدمى برنامج Firefox و دة احلى بكتير و سهل جدا و البرامج موجودة و ياريت تقولى لى المشكلة اتحلت ولا لا​
​




​


----------



## NANCEY (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بشكرك على اهتمامك وردك عليا 



انا حملت البرنامجين بس مش عارفه اشغل ولا افتح الفاير فوكس


بيطلب منى مفتاح او كلمه سر و انا مش عارفه هو موجود فين



لو يا تقدر تقولى اكون ليك ممتنه جدا و شاكرة لمحبتك الكبيرة من اجل اخواتك فى المنتدى


----------



## mambo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

سورى يا NANCEY اصلى شفتك اونلاين امبارح و انا بكتب الرد فاحطيت اللينكات بسرعة عشان تشوفيهم بس نسيت الباص :budo:​
www.colombianwarez.net.tc الباسورد​


----------



## NANCEY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بشكرك جداااااااااااا  يا اخويا مامبوووووووووووو



لان فعلا البرنامج فادنى جدا و المشكله عندى كده اتحلت


انت فعلا استاذ الرب يبارك حياتك 


و اتمنى انك تقبلنى اخت ليك و تصلى من اجلى كتير


اختك نانسىىىى:94::flowers:


----------



## mariny g a (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بس انا بقا مش عارفه احمل برنامج الفيروسات ياريت تعرفنى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mambo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

دى طريقة سهلة جدا يا mariny g a بصى انتى تدوسى على الصورة بتاعت البرنامج و بعد هايفتح صفحة موقع rapidshare.com هتلاقى الصفحة دى​




دوسى على مربع Free بعد كدة هاتظهر الصفحة دى​





استنى العداد بتاع الارقام لما يخلص و بعد كدة هاتظر الصفحة دى






دخلى الحروف اللى هايظهر و دوسى على مربع Download​


----------



## totty (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

_ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك ومحبتك يا مامبو_​


----------



## mambo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

شكرا يا totty و لو عندك اى مشكلة فى الجهاز تعالى هنا منغير تفكير​


----------



## kamal_john (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



NANCEY قال:


> اولا بشكرك جدا على مساعدتك الجميله دى
> 
> 
> انا عندى مشكله غريبه فى الجهاز بتاعى
> ...


الاول انا عاوز اعرف نسخة الويندز بتاعتك ايه ؟؟

ممكن تكون المشكلة عندك في نسخة الويندز ممكن تكون مش نازلة كاملة او فيها مشاكل زي نسخ ويندز كتيير موجودة في الاسواق !!!
او المشكلة موجودة في برنامج Internet Explorer 

الحل انك تنزلي البرنامج تاني 
ممكن Internet Explorer 7 لحل مؤقت ومحاولة لكشف السبب 

لو برده مش شغال يبقي لازم تغيري النسخة بتاعت الويندز
افضل النسخ هي النسه العادية الغير معدلة 
Windows Xp Professional Service Pack 1
Windows Xp Professional Service Pack 2
Windows Xp Home Edition 
Windows Vista Ultimated Edition

اتمني ان يكون قصدي وصل والمشكلة تتحل 
وانا مش قصدي اني اتعدي علي اي حد
وانا بعتدز لصاحب الموضوع الرئيسي 
ولو عندك رأي تاني احب اعرفه


----------



## NANCEY (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



kamal_john قال:


> الاول انا عاوز اعرف نسخة الويندز بتاعتك ايه ؟؟
> 
> ممكن تكون المشكلة عندك في نسخة الويندز ممكن تكون مش نازلة كاملة او فيها مشاكل زي نسخ ويندز كتيير موجودة في الاسواق !!!
> او المشكلة موجودة في برنامج Internet Explorer
> ...





اولا بشكرك جداااا على اهتمامك

و ثانيا انا اسفه لانى مش كنت متواجده هنا بالمنتدى بعدها بفترة تغيبت سامحنى لانى لسه شايفه اهتمامك بالموضوع فعلا بشكرك من قلبى

ثالثا ممكن فعلا تكون النسخه و انا نفسى اغيرها لكن انا مش بعرف انزل او اسطب نسخه ويندوز جديده 


و بشكرك جدااااا جدااااااا على اهتمامك بمشكلتى :94::174xe::36_22_26::big35:


----------



## kamal_john (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



NANCEY قال:


> اولا بشكرك جداااا على اهتمامك
> 
> و ثانيا انا اسفه لانى مش كنت متواجده هنا بالمنتدى بعدها بفترة تغيبت سامحنى لانى لسه شايفه اهتمامك بالموضوع فعلا بشكرك من قلبى
> 
> ...



من غير اولا ولا ثانيا ... ومن غير شكر لاني معملتش حاجة اصلا دا كان مجرد رأي سياعدك في حل المشكلة اللي انا مش عارفها اصلا  
الموضوع كله مش محتاج كل الشكر والتقدير والاسف اللي انتي عملتيه دا ... ارجع واقلك اني مش عارف اذا كانت المشكلة ولا لأ 
بالنسبة لنسخة الويندز ... 
انا جبت اقصر طريق علشان تنزلي نسخة الويندز واسهل نسخة موجودة تقدري تنزيلها علي الجهاز بسهولة 
ما عليكي الا تنسخيها علي اسطوانة وتحمليها من بداية الجهاز وتضغطي انتر ... وبس .. 
بس المشكلة ان النسخة توررنت .. علشان كدا انا جبت ملف التورنت مع برنامج التورنت برده .. نزلي البرنامج وبعديها افتحي الملف لحد ما النسخة تتحمل وتنزل علي الجهاز عندك .. انسخيها علي اسطوانة و ... كملي انتي بقي ...

حملي البرنامج + ملف التورنت من هنااا 
:download:

ولو عاوزة اي حاجة تانية ابعتلي بس رجاء رجاء من اسف ولا شكر ... لو سمحتي 
سلااااام:94:


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

مجهود رائععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## nana_1 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

سلام ونعمة الجميع انا بصراحة مبهوره بالمنتدى دة وكان عندى طلب وبجد انا فى اشد الاحتياج

اليه هو ان كرت الصوت مش متعرف فى الجهاذ حد يقولى اعمل ايه وانا معنديش اى سيدى

تعريف.

ولا المذر بورد :NVIDIA Ge Force 2 MX 100/200 
intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500 MHz

ثانيا كرت الصوت : C3DX HSP56 
CMI8738/PCI-SX 
HRTF Audio COM 
M6224-037D 
0128UYL1EA 

والنظام المستخدم هو وندوذ XP 

وانا شاكرة جدا لمحبتكم واهتمامكم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 

المحتاجة لصلواتكم نــا نـــا​


----------



## kamal_john (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



nana_1 قال:


> سلام ونعمة الجميع انا بصراحة مبهوره بالمنتدى دة وكان عندى طلب وبجد انا فى اشد الاحتياج
> 
> اليه هو ان كرت الصوت مش متعرف فى الجهاذ حد يقولى اعمل ايه وانا معنديش اى سيدى
> 
> ...



يا اهلا نانا ..
الاول انا عاوز اعرف كارت الصوت جزء من البوردة ولا لواحده 
يعني :
Built -in Or Free ,,,
لو كان الكارت جزء من البوردة يبقي تعريف البوردة هيحل مشكلة كارت الصوت ويبقي كدا ندور علي تعريف البوردة 
ولو كان كارت الصوت لواحده يبقي تعريف الكارت لواحده 
any way ,, 
انا جبت ليكي تعريف كارت الصوت زي ما قلتي علي نوعه .. 
وبدور علي تعريف البوردة 
حملي التعريف من هنااااا
الملف مساحته حوالي 4.9ميجا 
جربي الملف دا وقوليلي عملتي ايه ؟؟؟
انا لو معرفتش الاقي تعريف البوردة هبعت لك برنامج لازم ينزل علي الجهاز عندك وهو بيدور علي التعريف بنفسه علي النت .... 
ولو اي حاجة ظهرت قدامك تانية .. انا في الخدمة ,, 
ممكن حتي تبعتليلي علي الايميل ..
باااااااااي 
مستني ردك !!


----------



## kamal_john (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بصي يا ستي 
دا لينك لتعريف البوردة ... 

هنااااااااااااااااااااا

اي خدمة


----------



## kamal_john (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ودا لينك كمان ....

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

*اولا سلام ونعمه*
*انا عندي مشكله غريبه*
*وهي صفحه الياهو اللي بدخلني علي الايميل*
*سواء كانت فاير فوكس او النت اكسبلورر *
*بكتب الايميل والباسورد في صفحه شبه فاضيه مفيهاش غير الخانتين دول بس*
*ويفتحلي الايميل بس شكله يكون غريب جدا ومقدرش افتح ولا رساله ولا امسح اي حاجه فيها اتفرج عليها بس في شكل صفحه غريبه*
*علما بان الموضوع دا مش بيحصل علي ايميل معين*
*علي اي ايميل*

*ارجو الافاده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## dr amani (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

please if you have free antivirousgive to me or i have to buy one 
thank you and happy new year


----------



## eman88 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا كمان محتاجة مساعدة انا كان عنندي برنامج النيرو Nero StartSmart والمشكلة انو حذفولي اياها بالغلط كيف ممكن ارجعها ( هذا البرنامج لنسخ السيدهات) 
والحاسوب عندي كثير بعلق ما في عندي انتي فيروس  
وسؤال الخير بقدر اعمل فرومات للحاسوب وارجع الوندوز من دون سي واذا لا هل هنالك طرقية اخرى لاصلاحه وشكرا كل كثيرا الرب يحميك ويرعاك ومتأسفة على كثرة المتطلبات


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بعد اذن اخى العزيز سوف اشارك معاه هذة المشاركة البسيطة

بالنسبة لبرنامج النيرو انا ممكن اجبهولك لو عايزاة

وبالنسبة للفرمتة

انتى لو عنك نسخة ويندوز على الكمبيوتر على الهارت يعنى

ممكن تفرمتى من الى الدوس الاكس بى من خلاص فلوبى ديسك وممكن اجبلك الشرح بتاعها


----------



## eman88 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

شكرا يا ريت لو بتجبلي النيرو لانو كثير محتاجة  الها هلفترة 
وعلمني كيف اعمل فرومات لانو الحاسوب عندي على حافة الموت ساعدني بترجاك وشكرا كثير كثير كثير لك الله يحيك يا امير انت


----------



## مينا سامح 2007 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخى فى المسيح على تعب محبتك اريد windows visita


----------



## NANCEY (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

صباح الخير الى اخواتى بالمنتدى

و على الاخص اخونا العزيز صاحب الفكرة

انا ظهرت عندى مشكله من يومين

كل ما افتح برنامج البال توك بعد خمس دقائق او عشرة على الاكثر يعطينى رساله ايرور و يغلق البرنامج من تلقاء نفسه
و عندما اغلق الجهاز بالكامل و يفتح لاول مرة اجد نفس رساله الخطأ الخاصه ببرنامج البال توك مع عدم فتحى له تظهر على الشاشه 
فماذا افعل و لماذا هو البرنامج الوحيد الذى بغلق من تلقاء نفسه عندى الياهو مفتوح 24 ساعه ولا يغلق ابدا
واطلب منك ارجوك اقوى برنامج للفيروسات والانتى هاكر ضرورى جدا اخونا العزيز

ارجو الرد سريعا و انا اون لاين

وسلام المسيح معاك

اختك نانسي


----------



## snzr74 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



mambo قال:


> انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك )  يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​


هناك مشكلة عندي في الياهو ماسنجر عندما اريد فتح صندوق الرسائل الواردة لايستجيب لي مالسبب اريد ان اقرا الرسائل الواردة


----------



## tata2000 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

الاخ العزيز مايك اشكرك على هذه الخدمة و ياريت تفيدنى فى حل المشكلة بتاعتى
المشكلة تتعلق بال yahoo massenger كل ما افتحه علشان اتصل باى حد من اصدقائى تظهر لى علامة الاتصال ويبدا العد بالثوانى دون سماع اى صوت رنين وعندما اعمل end call لا يغلق الا بعدها بفترة و اسمع صوت انهاء المكالمة و عندما يتصل بى اى شخص لا يعطى عندى القائمة اللى بفتح منها بالرغم من انى غيرت اكتر من اصدار للyahoo massenger و قمت بانزال windows xp sp2 اكتر من مرة و سالت كتير محدش فادنى باى حاجة ياريت انت بقى تقولى المشكلة فين بالضبط علما بان الجهاز الجيل الثالث بروسيسور 600 و معلش لو كنت طولت عليك بس فعلا المشكلة دى مضيقانى قوى و ياريت تحلهالى 
و ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## جيهاد يسطس سامى (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

اريد برامج صيانة الكمبيوتر مشروحة بالصور


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

:yaka:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:yaka: يسوع يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سمير يوسف (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

شكرا يا مايكل على مبادرتك الطيبة للموقع
مشكلة الجهاز عندى هى انه نزل من على النت برنامج اسمهGenuine windows  وحاولت الغيه من على الكمبيوتر فلم استطيع وطبعا بيخلى الجهاز بطى فمش عارف اعمل ايه  فلو تقدر تفيدنى  اكون شاكر لك وربنا معاك


----------



## mariny g a (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

مايكل انا عندى مشكله مجننانى (النت شغال كويس جدا كل اما اجى افتح الياهو ماسنجر واكتب الايميل بتاعى والباسورد الجهاز يبقى مجنون وحاجات غريبه تتكتب جنب الايميل بتاعى وطبعا الكمبيوتر يرفض انه يدخل على الماسنجر حتى انا سطبت الماسنجر تانى والكمبيوتر بقا بطئئئئئئئئئئئئئ جداجدا جدا جدا )وزهقت خالص ياريت تشوف لى حل بسرعه وترشدنى شكرا


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ممكن تنزلي اي برنامج لمقاومة ملفات التجسس ..
لاني اعتقد ان هذا سببه ملف هاك على المايل بتاعك
ورنا يستر وماتضطريش تنزلي سيستم


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ok mambo اريد منك ان تعرف لماذا ليس لدي صوت في الكومبيوتر ارجوك ايمكنك ان تعلمني كيف اصلحه  
قالو لي انه يحتاج الى تعريف

ارجو الرد السريع منك يا اخي


----------



## DoooDooo (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

هاى يا مايكل
انا عندى مشكلة لسة مكتشفاها ألا وهى
لما بافتح الجهاز عنى الشاشة تشتغل حبة وبعدين تطفى ويقولى Out of range
انا بقى مش عارفة من ايه؟؟
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## نبيل و جية (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ازيك يا مايكل انا نبيل انا عندي مشكلة  مش عارف حلها ان الكمبيوتر الشاشة بتفصل في اوقات اللعب   ب             fifa2005


----------



## الباشق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



DoooDooo قال:


> هاى يا مايكل​
> 
> انا عندى مشكلة لسة مكتشفاها ألا وهى
> لما بافتح الجهاز عنى الشاشة تشتغل حبة وبعدين تطفى ويقولى Out of range
> ...


 
عزيزي هذه المشكلة بسبب ان الرزوليوشن عندك اكبر من استطاعة الشاشة لكي تعرضه الحل كالتالي

1 بعد تشغيل الكومبيوتر اضغط على F8 ومن ثم سوف تظهر لك خيارات اختر خيار SafeMode Enable VGA سيقلع النظام بعد ذللك بشكل طبيعي 
2 اذهب الآن الى خصائص كرت الشاشة و الاظهار و اختار دقة الشاشة لتكون 800*600 و اعد اقلاع الجهاز و يارب اتكون محلولة


----------



## الباشق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



سمير يوسف قال:


> شكرا يا مايكل على مبادرتك الطيبة للموقع
> مشكلة الجهاز عندى هى انه نزل من على النت برنامج اسمهGenuine windows وحاولت الغيه من على الكمبيوتر فلم استطيع وطبعا بيخلى الجهاز بطى فمش عارف اعمل ايه فلو تقدر تفيدنى اكون شاكر لك وربنا معاك


 

اتفضل سيد سمير الحل

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...C%DA%E1+%C7%E1%E6%ED%E4%CF%E6%D2+%C7%D5%E1%ED


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوعك جميل جدا


----------



## solitaire (2 يوليو 2008)

سلام لدي مشكل مع الفيروسات مش عارف ازاي افكها مع انه فيه سيستام بتاع الكاسبيرسكي بس المفتاح مش شغال ممكن لو فيه مفتاح اجربو


----------



## christ & christ (3 يوليو 2008)

انا كل ما اجى افتح الكمبيوتر لازم اكتبuser name &   password
وانا عاوزة اشيل الخاصية ديه
حتى معرفش جات ازاى


----------



## christ & christ (3 يوليو 2008)

christ & christ قال:


> انا كل ما اجى افتح الكمبيوتر لازم اكتبuser name & password
> وانا عاوزة اشيل الخاصية ديه
> :t9::t9::t9:حتى معرفش جات ازاى


 :hlp::hlp:


----------



## christ & christ (3 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mambo (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا اسف جدا جدا يا جماعة لانى مكنتش موجود الفترة اللى فاتت دى لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى بجد يا جماعة انا اسف لكل الاعضاء اللى طلبو منى مساعدة و انا مردتش عليهم و شكرا جدا للعضو kamal_john لانة ساعد الاعضاء فى اثناء غيابى و على العموم انا متواجد معاكو من النهاردة و اى حد عندة مشكلة يقولى و انا موجود​
بالنسبة ليك يا christ & christ الحل لموضوعك اهو تنزل الملف دة Click here و تشغلو بالبرنامج دة
Click here و انت هتلاقى نفسك بتحل المشكلة​


----------



## sara A (4 يوليو 2008)

وأنا عندى سؤال فى برنامج الورد
لما بستخدم Justify
المفروض أناها تطول الكلام "الـــــــــــرب راعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك"
لكن عندى بعد ما عملت فورمات 
بقت مش بتطول الكلام لكن بتسيب مسافات كبيره بين الكلمات"الرب                              راعيك"
أتقالى أعمل فورمات وعملته بس منفعش
ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى 
مشكووووووور


----------



## mambo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بصى تقريبا دة عيب من ال*word* نفسة جربى تحطى واحد تانى لو منفتعش اكتبى اللى انتى عايزة فى *txt *و اعملى *copy *و بعدين *past *فى الورد D: بس عشان تبقى عارفة العيب فى ال*word* نفسة​


----------



## شريف دش (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر يا اخ مايكل 

كل ما استخدم كاسبر 8 الجهاز يقف خالص


----------



## mambo (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

يا شريف معروف ان الكاسبر 8 تقيل جدا و ممكن يكون الجهاز بتاعك مش متقبلو و انا من رائى بلاش كاسبر اساسا و استخدم برنامج اسمة *Nod32 *دة جامد جدا و احلى من كاسبر و خفيف على الجهاز لو عايز تنزلو اللينك اهو ​
​


----------



## marinaatef (13 يوليو 2008)

انا عندى مشكلة فى مكان الusb     فاجاءة لم يشتغل و عندما اضع الفلاشة لن تشتغل والوصلة بتاعة الموبيل و الديجيتال كاميرا لن تشتغل اعمل اية


----------



## mambo (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بصى هو تقريبا هايبقى فية عيب فى الوصلة بتاعت الusb نفسها اللى فى الكيسة لو انتى بتكلمى على الusb اللى وراة فى الكيسة اللى جنب المكان اللى بتاع الصوت يبقى ممكن يكون عيب فى البورد او يكون عيب ويندوز ياريت توضحى اكتر انهى usb اللى مش شغالة و جربى تنزلى ويندوز تانى و شوفى المشكلة اتصلحت ولا لا و انا مستنى ردك​


----------



## marinaatef (14 يوليو 2008)

هو المشكلة انى عندما اضع الفلاشة في المشترك او فى الكيسة نفسها من وراء لن تشتغل , انا مسحت برامج قريب من          drive c        هل هذا لى علاقة


----------



## mambo (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

هى المشكلة تقريبا زى ما انتى بتقولى كدة فى البورد نفسها لانها مش بتقرا اى فلاش طب انتى لما تحطى اى حاجة تانية usb زى الماوس او كيبورد بتقرها ولا لا ياريت تردى عليا​


----------



## marinaatef (15 يوليو 2008)

الموس و الكيبورد عندى ليس لهم وصلة             usb            هما لهم سلك بتدخل فى خروم معينة فى الكيسة


----------



## mambo (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

طيب بصى انا هاطلب منك حاجة تعمليها عشان نتاكد ان العيب من البورد ولا الويندوز​
اعملى _*Right Click *_على *My Computer *هتلاقى حاجة اسمها *Device Manager* دوسى عليها

حاتظهر صفحة هتلاقى على الشمال كلمة *Device Manager* دوسى عليها حاتظهر على اليمين 

مكونات الجهاز هتلاقى فى الاخر خالص على اليمين حاجة اسمها _*Universal Serial Bus 

Controllers*_ لو لقيتى علامة تعجب بالاحمر او الاصفر يبقى العيب من الدرايفر لو ملقتيش علامات

يبقى احتمال كبير ان العيب من البورد نفسها​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (16 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم  

انا  المشكلة عندى ان كل مافتح الكمبيوتر تطلع الرسالة دى

Windows cannot load the locally stored profile. Possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator. 


DETAIL - Error performing inpage operation. 

وكل مافتح الكومبيوتر كل اللى على الdesktop يروح ماعدا الايقونات الاساسية


----------



## mambo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا يا مامبو على تعبك اتبعت الخطوات ونجحت أشكرك مره تانية​:big35::big35:


----------



## mambo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

العفو و لو فية اى مشكلة قابلتك تانى تعالى قولى لى عليها​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2008)

mambo قال:


> انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك )  يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​



 انا واضع اسمه:دائما يطلب مني:server1 not found
وبيطلب :user name
لا اعلم ا>ا فيك تفيدني وشكرا" على كل حال
anti virus ...NOD32 ANTIVIRUS V3.0.551


----------



## mambo (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

على حسب ما اعتقد انت طالب الnod32 انة عندك مش بيعمل ابديت و بيقولك INSTER USERNAME
انت ممكن تحمل الnod32 من على اللينك دة و ادى و هتلاقى الusername و الpassword معاة​
_*Download​*_


----------



## marinaatef (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا مارينا انا لقيت علامة تعجب لونها اصفر  بجانب                                                            universal serial  bus controllers    اعمل اية


----------



## mambo (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

بصى بقى انتى بتقولى ان الusb كانت شغالة و مرة واحدة مشتغلتش تانى انت هاتعملى زى ما انا بتقولك كدة هاتيجى على الكلمة اللى جنبها العلامة اللى لونها اصفر و تدوسى right click بالماوس و تختارى uninstall و بعد كدة هتلاقى كلمة فوق جنب كلمة file اسمها Action دوسى عليها و بعديها اختارى Scan for Hardware changes هايفتح صفحة دوسى Next هايشوف الدرايف بتاع الusb عندك على الجهاز لو قالك Can't install this Hardware قولى لى​


----------



## myname2010 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ربنا يباركك الاخ (mambo) على مجهوداتك التى لا تبخل بها على احد

ممكن اطلب منك رد على سؤال لو سمحت:

انا عندى القائمة المختصرة (shortcut menu) اللي بتفتح عن طريق الكليك يمبن
لا تفتح كاملة الاختيارات ما فيهاش اختيار (new) و بعض الاختيارات الاخرى








يا تري ايه السبب ؟؟
و ايه هو الحل لهذة المشكلة 

اوعى تقولي نزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة !!!

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mambo (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

اولا لازم تعرف ان مفيش حاجة اسمها ننزل ويندوز جديدة عشان نحل مشكلة​
المشكلة اللى عندك دى من نسخة الويندوز نفسها لان اللى عملها شال قائمة الnew 

انت ممكن لو دخلت على الMy Computer و بعدين DeskTop و عملت right click هتلاقى الNew

موجودة زى كدة​





لو عايز تجبها بقى على الdesktop هاتنزل البرنامج دة ​

*TuneUp Utilities 2008​*
بعد ما تصطب البرنامج و تفتحو تختار *Customize Windows*​



و تختار *Tuneup System Control*​



بعد كدة تختار *File Types* و بعديها *New Menu*​





شايف بقى البوكس اللى تحت دة مكتوب علية  *Show the new submenu *شيل العلامة من علية 

و دوس *Apply* و بعدين رجع العلامة تانى و دوس *Apply* تانى ​


----------



## myname2010 (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا عندى برنامج tuneup utilities 2006

بالفعل عاد اختيار new  الى القائمة المختصرة

اشكرك


----------



## marinaatef (19 يوليو 2008)

انا مارينا بعد ما بدوس                                               scan for hardware changes                       تظهر رسالة بجانب الساعة تحت عند          tool bare         بتقول  aproplem occured during hardware installition your new hardware may  not work proplely


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2008)

mambo قال:


> انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك )  يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​



:Love_Letter_Open:الرب يفيك اتعابك اخي مامبو 
انت لقد دخلت موقع النود 32 انما لم اعرف كيفية التحميل 
اكبس على ال freeفلا يتحرك شيء او تبرم وترجع لنفس
المكان.
على كل انا افضل ال nodلانه خفيف على الجهاز وبسسب 
هذا, نزلت على الجهاز kaspersky 0.0.125
واخبرك انني متجدد بال نت انما عندي خبرة بصيانة وتركيب
اجهزة الكومبيتر,وهاوي تجميع بروغرامات مع مفاتيحهم
ما عدا النود32 ,ولاكن اذا احد طلب مني اي برنامج 
لا اعرف كيف اوصله اليه على النت,
يعني عنيدي كل انواع الانتي فايروس مع 10 dvd
من كافة البرامج المنوعة الجديدة مع الكرك
انما لا اعرف كيف افيد غيري لاني كما قلت في البداية
لا اعرف كيفية ايصالهم, المطلوب منك لو سمحت ان 
تدلني على الطريقة بشكل واضح
الرب يباركك وينور حياتك:Love_Letter_Send: 
اخوك كليم


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اطلب  برامج  لفتح اكثر من msn

و برامج  اكثر من  yahoo​


----------



## mambo (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

اولا انا اسف على لينك الNod 32 و ادى لينك تانى شغال كويس اوى​




بص بقى انت دلوقتى مثلا عايز ترفع برنامج اسمة *Internet Download Manager* بص بقى ازاى


----------



## mambo (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انت لازم تقولى على الVersion اللى عندك عشان اقدر اجبلو كراك على العموم انا جبتلك اخر نسخ بالكراك يفتح اكتر من مسنجر​



*Download​*

*Patch*​




*Download*​

*Patch​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك  يا ممبو

الياهو  شتغل عندي
لكن الmsnلا اعرف  لماذا لم يعمل 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ولا تزعل يا سيدى ادى واحد تانى جربو هايشتغل معاك​
Download​

*Patch*​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يوليو 2008)

انا  اسف  اتعبتك معي  

هل يمكنك ان  تفسر  كيف  انصبو  

شكرا جزيلا

الرب يباركك على كل الي بتعملو​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

دة سهل جدا انت فك الضغط بتاع ال*Windows Live Messenger* و سطبو عادى جدا و بعد كدة فك ضغط ملف ال*Patch* و شغلو و اتاكد انك قافل المسنجر و اختار زى الصورة دى كدة بالظبط عشان تفتح اكتر من مسنجر دوس *Next* لحد ما تجيب اخر صفحة و اختار *Polygamy* و بس كدة​





و لو مكنتش عارف تفك الضغط انت لازم تستعمل برنامج اسمة *Winrar* و تحملو من هنا Download​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2008)

mambo قال:


> انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك ) يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​


 

:Love_Letter_Send:اخي مامبو
اولا مشكور لقد بعثت بعة بروغرامات للاصحاب بالطريقة الي اعطيتني اياها.
انما لا اعرف اذا كنت قد عملت شي غلطة لاني حملت عدة بروغرامات . فصرت اذاحاولت ادخل 
على النت بواسطة فاير فوكس او انترنيت اكسبلور فان التعبئة التي نلااها تحت تصل الى 
النصف وتبقى هكذا حتى لو تركتها شاعة حتى الويندو لايف ايضا لا يدخل.
وانا واضع 2 ووندو واحد على الCواخر على الD ولولا هذا لما استطعت ان اكلمك الان.كنت سأعملو فورمات للC انما احببت ان استشيرك اولا",

C عليه معلومات اوي وحا اضطر اشتغل فيه يومين اذا بدي اعملوا فورمات
لاكن اذا كان لا بد من ذلك فما باليد حيلة.
ملاحظة:ويندو لايف لما بحاول اد\خل فيه بياخدني على الtroubleshoot.بيعطيني اشعار 
ip منو موجود.
عمتعبك معانا ولنك تقرأ رسالة متل دي لهو قصاص .
ربنا يباركك ويفيك تعبك وشكرا" على كل شيء:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ياريت ايملك عشان الموضوع دة شكلو هايطول و انا معاك ايميلى *rambonike********.com*​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

Rambonike على الهوتميل​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

هو تقريبا انت مشتفتش الرسالة بتاعتى انا كنت مستنيك يمكن اقدر اساعدك على العموم انا مستنى ردك هنا تقولى عملت اية​


----------



## marinaatef (20 يوليو 2008)

انا مارينا بعد ما بدوس scan for hardware changes تظهر رسالة بجانب الساعة تحت عند tool bare بتقول aproplem occured during hardware installition your new hardware may not work proplely


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا اسف جدا يا مارينا مشفتش مشاركتك قبل كدة على العموم احنا اتاكدنا دلوقتى ان المشكلة سوفتوير مش هاردوير كل اللى عايزو منك دلوقتى انك تقولى لى نوع ال*motherboard* اللى عندك و موديلها اية​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

الايميل ياهو  لغتة غريبة اعمل اية؟


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انت اساسا المفروض بتنزل الياهوو مسنجر باللغة اللى انت عايزها على العموم ادى لينك للياهو انجليزى​
_*Download​*_


----------



## marinaatef (20 يوليو 2008)

و لا يهمك مفيش مشكلة انا اسفة تعبة حضرتك معايا  عموما نوعال mother board  P3 up to 1.2GHz MHz          AND CPUP3 933 MHz 256 cahe VGA 32 S 3


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

نوع الmotherboad اية يا مارينا انا مش فاهم حاجة من الكلام دة ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

 الايميل لغتة كدة  هل لو نزلت رابط التحميل هتتعدلуфЪЯэ Чсибэо Чсэ ЧсЮсЧе


----------



## marinaatef (20 يوليو 2008)

mother board P3 up to 1.2GHz


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2008)

mambo قال:


> انا مايكل عضو جدبد هنا يا جماعة و دى اول مشاركة ليا انا حبيت اشترك فى المنتدى الجميل دة عشان اقدر افيد الاعضاء باى حاجة و الموضوع دة يا جماعة عشان اى حد عندو مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( برامج , صيانة , نتورك ) يقولها لى و انا بقدرة ربنا احلها و الموضوع متجدد و انا هاتبع الموضوع كل يوم و سلامى لكم جميعا​


:Love_Letter_Open:شكرا" للأهتمامك لقد حللت المشكلة ممكن  من  ال نود 32
مع انني  ازلته من الحاسوب ما انحلت المشكلة.
حاولت اعمل سيستم رستور ما سمحلي اعمل الا لما دخلت 
safe mode
عملت سيستم رستور ظبط انما ما رجعت كل المعلومات
 الا لما عملتله نفس العملية بنفس التاريخ انما بدون سيف مود ظبط مئة 
بالمئة شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع وسأرسل لك  رسالة حتى يكون اميلي معك.:Love_Letter_Open:ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

ِ​
مارينا انا عايز نوع البورد يعنى *Gigabyte* او *MSI* كدة يعنى بصى على العلبة و شوفى اسمها اية و حتلاقى النوع رقم قولى لى الرقم دة كام​


----------



## mambo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> الايميل لغتة كدة  هل لو نزلت رابط التحميل هتتعدلуфЪЯэ Чсибэо Чсэ ЧсЮсЧе



ايوة هاتتغير​


----------



## marinaatef (21 يوليو 2008)

انا مش لاقية اى معلومات على علبة كل اللى اعرفة هو  
registration:55274-640-0376075-23314
computer: Intel Pentium III processor
935MHz,256MB OF RAM
هو فى ورقة مع الجهاز فيها:
MOTHER BOARD  III 933 MHz 256 CAHE
CASE ATX 
ITEM NO : 88504H(A) II
هو دة كل اللى اعرفة عن الجهاز


----------



## mambo (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

مارينا بعد اذنك لو ينفع تعملى لى ادد *Rambonike* على الهوتميل​


----------



## marinaatef (21 يوليو 2008)

هو ينفع تبعا انا فتحة                   yahoo massenger           دلوقتى ممكن تعمل ادد لنفسك ال e mail :marina10atef


----------



## marinaatef (26 يوليو 2008)

هاى يا                     mambo      انت فين  انا ضفيتك على ياهو من زمان وانا دلوقتى على نت وعارفة كمان انك على نت دلوقتى من ياهو اليوم 26\07\2008 الساعة 5:20


----------



## TITO_BEST (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا عندى كارت الشاشة 64 ممكن اى حل يعلية او اى برنامج او اى حاجة ممكن 

انا نفسي اصاحب اى حد بنت او ولد مش عارف ازاى من الموقع الجميل دة ممكن ترد عليا بسرعة

بركة الرب معك    اخوك سمير 19 سنة محتاج لاصدقاء


----------



## n_o_n_a (15 أغسطس 2008)

انا جديدة فى الموقع بس عندى مشكله فى الجهاز ان ماى كمبيوتر كل مدوس عليه تظهرلى الشاشة دى وميفتحش the instruction at "0x015fc838"referenced memory at "0x00000001"the memory could not be "written"
click on ok to terminate the program
click on cancel to debug the program
ok                                            cancel
وبتظهرلى سعات وانا فاتحه مواقع نت وادوس عليها تلغيلى صفحات الى انا فتحاها ياريت تؤلى السبب فين


----------



## n_o_n_a (15 أغسطس 2008)

انا لغيت ملف وعايزه ارجعه ممكن اعرف ارجعه ازاى وكمان لغيته من سلة المهملات ممكن تؤلى ازاى ارجعه


----------



## n_o_n_a (15 أغسطس 2008)

عايزه اسرع الكمبيوتر هوه بطىء جدا ممكن تؤلى ازاى


----------



## n_o_n_a (15 أغسطس 2008)

لما بفتح الكمبيوتر مش بيفتح بسرعه ويقعد وقت كبير ممكن تؤلى ازاى اسرعه لما افتحه


----------



## TITO_BEST (15 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن اقولك الحل لكن انتى عاوزة برنامج خاص لهذة الحل

دة ايميلى ممكن تعملى اد لنفسك انا اخوكى فى الرب سمير



بركة ربنا تكون معكم


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (20 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد لو سمحت انا عندى ثلاثة مشاكل فى الجهاز وارجو الافادة لو تكرمت المشكلة الاولى عندما اقوم بعمل ويندوز للجهاز واقوم بتسطيب الكاسبر يضرب الويندوز تكرر معى هذا الامر ثلاثة مرات المشكلة الثانية فى مروحة البروسسر لا تعمل الا عندما اقوم بدفعها بصابعى علما باننى غيرتها المشكلة الثالثة وهى عندما اقوم بوضع السماعات فى مكانها خلف الكيسة او فى الامام لا تعمل الا بعد كثير يعنى بتعلق وشكر لسيادتك والرجاء الرد


----------



## dady (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*

انا عندى مشكلة
          مفيش اى برنامج للفيروسات بيتستب عندى 

                            والرب يعوضك


----------



## nermeen7 (30 أغسطس 2008)

اولا سلام ونعمة 
انا عندى مشكله غريبة حصلت فى الجهاز و هى على فجاة لاقيت الشاشة اطفت و انا مولاعاه
ففتكرت الكمبيوتر كله فصل و لكن اكتشفت ان الكمبيوتر شغال لكن الشاشة منورة الضوء البرتقالى 
فقلت انظف الجهاز من جوة فبعد ما عملت كدة و جيت اولع الكمبيوتر الاقى فى صوت غريب بيطلع من الكيسه اممممم اممممممم اممممم مش عارفة ده من ايه و ايه السبب ان الشاشة فصلت انا عايزا حل بسرعة و ربنا يعوضك على تعبك معانا
ميرسى


----------



## nermeen7 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

هو ليه مفيش حد بيرد 
انا عايزا حد يرد عليا بسرعة انا محتاجةحاجات من على الكمبيوتر


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

nermeen7 قال:


> هو ليه مفيش حد بيرد
> انا عايزا حد يرد عليا بسرعة انا محتاجةحاجات من على الكمبيوتر



مرحبا nermeen7
صاحب المشاركة بقالوا زمان ما بيدخل المنتدى
انما ممكن  ارد عليك بالخبرة الى عندي
العطل عندك ممكن يكون من الشاشة نفسها
والصوة حسب وصفك ممكن يكون من الذاكرة ايRAM
ممكن لما نظفت الجهاز تكوني هزيتي البلاك بتاع الرامات
ده بينضفوا عادة بالهواء.تجربة لو بتعرفي تفكي البلاك وتنضفيه بالسبيرتو
لو الشاشة مش عطلانة ممكن يشتغل.
ربنا معك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## nermeen7 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد ميرسى اوى يا كليم على ردك عليا و انا هجرب اللى انت قلتهولى و ربنا يستر 
بجد ميرسى اوى اوى اوى و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

nermeen7 قال:


> بجد ميرسى اوى يا كليم على ردك عليا و انا هجرب اللى انت قلتهولى و ربنا يستر
> بجد ميرسى اوى اوى اوى و ربنا يعوضك



ابقي طمنينا وربنا معاك انشالله خير
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ASD8000 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع بس انا عندي مشكلة انا الوينز الذي عندي هو {c}بيزدادد كل يوم اكثر من الذي قبلة الي الان لا يوجد مساحة بة ماذا افعل


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ASD8000 قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع بس انا عندي مشكلة انا الوينز الذي عندي هو {c}بيزدادد كل يوم اكثر من الذي قبلة الي الان لا يوجد مساحة بة ماذا افعل



*مرحبا ASD8000
**)شوف الاشياء الي مش عايزها احذفها*
*
*
* اول شيء هل البرامج التي تحذفها موجودة بالمزبلة. فرغها

  الجهاز لازم تعمله defragment ممكن ايضا يظبط الملفات وممكن يفرغ شويا
**بقسم البرامج يوجد برنامج للعناية بالجهاز ولتنظيفه *
* نزله عندك على الجهاز ونظف فيه ممكن والبرنامج متعدد الوظائف
اسم البرنامج
tune up utilities2008
**موفق
ربنا معك:t9:


*​


----------



## ASD8000 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك ولكن مش فهمنى .. ؟
أنـــا عندى الفتوشوب وفاجاة وانا شغالة علية  النور انقطع
وبعد مأ النور جية لاقيت الـــc اتملت


----------



## ASD8000 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أنتظركــــــــــمــ


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ASD8000 قال:


> شكرأ لك ولكن مش فهمنى .. ؟
> أنـــا عندى الفتوشوب وفاجاة وانا شغالة علية  النور انقطع
> وبعد مأ النور جية لاقيت الـــc اتملت



*بالنسبة للبرنامج يجب انك تنزليه يساعدك كتير.

بالنسبة للC

تفتحي المكان الى نزلة فيه الملفات الجديدة
رايت كليك آرونج ايكون باي موديفيد

حيوريلك الملفات بالتواريخ ...ثم view..
list

تشوفيها بالدور حسب التواريخ


عندها تحذفي الجديد

انما بحذر

بالتوفيق
ربنا معك



*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ASD8000 قال:


> أنتظركــــــــــمــ



*بالنسبة للبرنامج يجب انك تنزليه يساعدك كتير.

بالنسبة للC

تفتحي المكان الى نزلة فيه الملفات الجديدة
رايت كليك آرونج ايكون باي موديفيد

حيوريلك الملفات بالتواريخ ...ثم view..
list

تشوفيها بالدور حسب التواريخ


عندها تحذفي الجديد

انما بحذر

بالتوفيق
ربنا معك

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعه انا عندى مشكله 
ياريت الالى عنده حل يقولى 
الجهاز بتاعى بيفضل فتره شغال ومره واحده بيقف خالص 
مش بعرف اعمل فيه اى حاجه 
وبرستر الجهاز يرجع يشتغل عادى 
وبعد كده بيعلق تانى وبيعمل نفس النظام 
ياريت الالى يعرف حل يقولى 
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> يا جماعه انا عندى مشكله
> ياريت الالى عنده حل يقولى
> الجهاز بتاعى بيفضل فتره شغال ومره واحده بيقف خالص
> مش بعرف اعمل فيه اى حاجه
> ...



حبيبي كوكو
ثلاثة اشياء على الاقل تعمل كده
1)التأكد من البرايز يعني  مفاتيح الكهرباء داخلة بشكل 
جيد. وما فيش فراغ يعني لازم يدخل الفيش بصعوبة شوية.
2)ممكون الوندوز ناقص فايلات.
3)ممكن يكون عنك فايروس بالجهاز هنا  الفايروس
 اتوجد عشان ينكد عيشتك.
لسا في اشياء كتيرة بش مبدئيا لو الجهاز ما فيهوش
عطل دول اول حاجة.
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> حبيبي كوكو
> ثلاثة اشياء على الاقل تعمل كده
> 1)التأكد من البرايز يعني مفاتيح الكهرباء داخلة بشكل
> جيد. وما فيش فراغ يعني لازم يدخل الفيش بصعوبة شوية.
> ...


 
اشكرك كليم على الرد 
بالنسبه لمفاتيح الكهرباء فهيا مثبته جيدا 
حكايه الويندوز دى ممكن 
بس انا لسه منزل ويندوز اول امبارح وكان بيعمل كده كمان قبل ما انزل الويندوز الجديد 
وكمان الفيروسات الحمد لله ماعنيش فيرس على الجهاز 
لانى منزل برنامج انتى فيرس وعملت scan على الجهاز امبارح 
مرسىىىىىى جدا على ردك واهتمامك 
بس عندى سؤال 
المشكله ممكن تكون فى الهارد ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اشكرك كليم على الرد
> بالنسبه لمفاتيح الكهرباء فهيا مثبته جيدا
> حكايه الويندوز دى ممكن
> بس انا لسه منزل ويندوز اول امبارح وكان بيعمل كده كمان قبل ما انزل الويندوز الجديد
> ...



*ابدا"الهارد لا يعمل كدة ابدااااااااااااااا"
اذا الودوز جديد وانتي فايروس جيد
ممكن اليو بي اس بتقطع وانت لا تنتبه
مككن البلاك بتاع الرامات بداخله لازمه تنظيف
عادة ينزع وينظف بالسبيرتو
او ممكن شيء فيش بداخله نعملها تشك اب ونشدها
لو كنت بجانبي لحللتها لك بسرعة
اذ ان العدة والقطع كلها عندي (مش شغل انما هواية)
ابقي كل شي عندي سبير
سلام المسيح




​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ابدا"الهارد لا يعمل كدة ابدااااااااااااااا"​*
> *اذا الودوز جديد وانتي فايروس جيد*
> *ممكن اليو بي اس بتقطع وانت لا تنتبه*
> *مككن البلاك بتاع الرامات بداخله لازمه تنظيف*
> ...


 
مرسىىىىى جدا جدا يا كليم 
انا سأقوم بتنظيف الجهاز 
وان شاء المسيح يبقى كويس 
مرسىىى جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا المشكله كانت فى الاتربه 
مرسىىىىىى جدا يا كليم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## dady (17 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عاوز اعرف كيف امسح صفحات المخزنة  فى جوجل     
            يارب يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا المشكله كانت فى الاتربه
> مرسىىىىىى جدا يا كليم
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



العفو كوكو 
نحنا لبعض
والا نكون مسيحية بورقة المعمودية فقط
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dady قال:


> انا عاوز اعرف كيف امسح صفحات المخزنة  فى جوجل
> يارب يعوضك



انت الاول ماذا تستعمل للبحث 
انترنين اكسبلور
او فاير فوكس


----------



## gtam45 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

انا فتحت folder options و لغبطت فيها حاجة بعد كدة بقيت كل ما افتح اى فولدر يفتحه بacd see
او اى برنامج صور اخر لذلك اريد اى اداة تعيد ال folderoptions كما كانت او اى مساعدة اخرى......

و انا عندى windows xp proffessional service pack 2


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

gtam45 قال:


> انا فتحت folder options و لغبطت فيها حاجة بعد كدة بقيت كل ما افتح اى فولدر يفتحه بacd see





gtam45 قال:


> او اى برنامج صور اخر لذلك اريد اى اداة تعيد ال folderoptions كما كانت او اى مساعدة اخرى......
> 
> و انا عندى windows xp proffessional service pack 2




start-----all programes-----accessories--system tools--system restore-restore my computer



*وهناتشوف تاريخ قبل ما تلخبط بيوم او اتنين الى اتلاقيه
 اكبس على التاريخ
 ثم اوكي
ها يرجعلك الكومبيوتر زي ما كان
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## hedow (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندي مشكله احيانا بعد فتح الكمبيوتر يفصل وتيجي شاشه زرقاءفيها تقريبا كلام عن ال memory مش فاهمه اعمل ايه


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

hedow قال:


> انا عندي مشكله احيانا بعد فتح الكمبيوتر يفصل وتيجي شاشه زرقاءفيها تقريبا كلام عن ال memory مش فاهمه اعمل ايه






hedow*
شرح اكتر عن الحالة 
هل من بعد ما يخلص قراءة الونذوز  والشغل 
او في البداية لما تفتحه 
ربنا معك*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح ليكم..
انا عندي مشكلتين و ياااااااااا ريت حدا يساعدني..
1)جهاز الكمبيوتر عندي بطيء كتير و النت كمان؟؟
2)النت بيضل يفصل عندي و مش عارفة ايه السبب؟ يعني جهاز ال speedtouchاللي بيشغل النت بيضل يطفي و يعطي الضو الاحمر..
يا ريت تساعدوني...
الرب يبارككم*


----------



## hedow (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك  الكمبيوتر ممكن يطفي وتيجي الشاشه الزرقاء في اي وقت سواء في البدايه او يعد مايقرا الويندوز والشغل ممكن لساعات


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلام المسيح ليكم..*





red rose88 قال:


> * انا عندي مشكلتين و ياااااااااا ريت حدا يساعدني..
> 1)جهاز الكمبيوتر عندي بطيء كتير و النت كمان؟؟
> 2)النت بيضل يفصل عندي و مش عارفة ايه السبب؟ يعني جهاز ال speedtouchاللي بيشغل النت بيضل يطفي و يعطي الضو الاحمر..
> يا ريت تساعدوني...
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

hedow قال:


> شكرا ليك  الكمبيوتر ممكن يطفي وتيجي الشاشه الزرقاء في اي وقت سواء في البدايه او يعد مايقرا الويندوز والشغل ممكن لساعات


hedow





*
ممكن البلاك بتاع ال RAM
يجب ان تخرجها وتنظفها بالسبيرتو
ربنا يسهل
*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندى مشكلة يا مامبو هى انه الصفحة اللى بكتب فيها  موجود فيها القوائم وكل حاجة بس للاسف 

القوائم مش شغالة عندى خالص لا بقدر اكبر الخط ولا اغير اللون ولا اعمل ادراج صورة ولا اى حاجة القوائم 

مش شغالة بالمرة قولى لية؟؟؟ 
                                                ربنا يباركك


----------



## dady (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عاوز اعرف  كيف احذف الصفاحات المخزنة فى جوجل 
 وانا عندى الانترنت Internet Explorer
وشكراً


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

dady قال:


> انا عاوز اعرف  كيف احذف الصفاحات المخزنة فى جوجل
> وانا عندى الانترنت Internet Explorer
> وشكراً


*dady
اذهب الى كونرول بانيل
افتح انترنيت اوبسيون
في الجنرال
يعني اول صفحة
يوجد دليت فايل
ديليت كوكيز
ربنا معك
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح:
عندي مشكلة انه اذا شغلت تلفزيون  الجزيرة نت من انترنيت اكسبلور  فان الشاشة تظهر بخطوط حمرا غير واضحة لكن الصوت واضح.. ما العمل


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> عندي مشكلة انه اذا شغلت تلفزيون  الجزيرة نت من انترنيت اكسبلور  فان الشاشة تظهر بخطوط حمرا غير واضحة لكن الصوت واضح.. ما العمل



*اخي Mor Antonios
جرب فاير فوكس 3.0.1 ولها ابديت لما تنزلها تسأ لك لو عايز تعمل اب ديت
فاير فوكس اقو ى واسرع 
انا حصل معي كده وحليتها بالطريقة دية

الان ركبت كارت تلفزيون بالكومبيوتر
واحضرها على الدش
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> انا عندى مشكلة يا مامبو هى انه الصفحة اللى بكتب فيها  موجود فيها القوائم وكل حاجة بس للاسف
> 
> القوائم مش شغالة عندى خالص لا بقدر اكبر الخط ولا اغير اللون ولا اعمل ادراج صورة ولا اى حاجة القوائم
> 
> ...










1
​ 








2​ 




3
​ 






 4​







*1ننتظر قليلا" سنرى بان الشاشة مكان الكتابة قد تغير لونها قليلا"

2) يجب ان نأخذ الكلمات كلها كما في السطر الثاني بالماوس.
3)لا يجب ان نضع الماوس على اي مكان بعد التكبير او
التلوين الى اخره. رأسا" نوافق على العملية

_كما  السهم اذا اردنا ادخال صورة ندوس على الايقونة 
نمسح الى داخلها ثم نكتب عنوان الصورة.

4)اذا اردنا ان نقتبس جملة من الاخر ونعلمها بزنار رمادي.
*​ 

*ربنا يباركك*
*سلام المسيح
*
*
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *اخي mor antonios*
> 
> *جرب فاير فوكس 3.0.1 ولها ابديت لما تنزلها تسأ لك لو عايز تعمل اب ديت*
> *فاير فوكس اقو ى واسرع *
> ...


 هو بشتغل على الفاير فوكس المشكلة بس بانترنيت اكسلبور​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> هو بشتغل على الفاير فوكس المشكلة بس بانترنيت اكسلبور​







اخي Mor Antonios
في نفس الصفحة 
يوجد انترنيت اكسبلور جديدة نمرة تمانية
نزلها عندك وجربها 
العلة منها 
سلام المسيح


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

للاسف يا اخى كليم  تقدر تقول القوائم اللى عندى عندها شلل مش بتاخد اى امر دا حتى حرف a لازم تطلع منه ارقام علشان الخط يكبر  يعنى وكدا دا فاضى خالص ونفس المشكلة فى الالوان فاضية بردة واختيار شكل الخط وادراج الصورة كلة مش راضى يشتغل ولا يفتح .
شكرا اخى على المساعدة ولو حضرتك لقيت حل تانى ينفع مع جهازى دا يا ريت ربنا يباركك اخى كليم


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> للاسف يا اخى كليم  تقدر تقول القوائم اللى عندى عندها شلل مش بتاخد اى امر دا حتى حرف a لازم تطلع منه ارقام علشان الخط يكبر  يعنى وكدا دا فاضى خالص ونفس المشكلة فى الالوان فاضية بردة واختيار شكل الخط وادراج الصورة كلة مش راضى يشتغل ولا يفتح .
> شكرا اخى على المساعدة ولو حضرتك لقيت حل تانى ينفع مع جهازى دا يا ريت ربنا يباركك اخى كليم




خاطى ونادم
الشغل على جهاز بوسطة ايه
انرنيت اكسبلور او mozilla  firefox

ده مهم انة يتعرف
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انترنت اكسلبورر ايوة بيشتغل عن طريق انترنت اكسبلورر


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> انترنت اكسلبورر ايوة بيشتغل عن طريق انترنت اكسبلورر



*خاطى ونادم 
اعتقد باننا ابتدئنا نصل للحل
اعتقد لو نزلتي الفاير فوكس ستحل القصة
لان الفاير فوكس اسرع واقوى وخصوصا" اذا كانت انترنينت رقم 6 ضعيفة جدا"
لو مش موجد,ة عندك ممكن نااعطيك اياها
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## hedow (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندي طلبين الاول فيه فيروس في ال memoryلما عملت scan ب ال eset واسمه win32 mebroot troganومكتوب قدامه unable to clean فازاي اقدراشيله      الثاني عاوز اعرف ترتيب خطوات فرد ويندوز جديد في حال ان الويندوز الموجود في الكمبيوتر باظ


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

hedow قال:


> انا عندي طلبين الاول فيه فيروس في ال memoryلما عملت scan ب ال eset واسمه win32 mebroot troganومكتوب قدامه unable to clean فازاي اقدراشيله      الثاني عاوز اعرف ترتيب خطوات فرد ويندوز جديد في حال ان الويندوز الموجود في الكمبيوتر باظ





*اخ  hedow
يوجد برنامج خاص لفايروس التورجان
غدا" او بعد غد اؤمن لك البرنامج
انما التانية لم افهم ما المطلوب
لو سمحت شرح اكتر
ربنا معك
*​


----------



## hedow (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *اخ  hedow
> يوجد برنامج خاص لفايروس التورجان
> غدا" او بعد غد اؤمن لك البرنامج
> انما التانية لم افهم ما المطلوب
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

hedow قال:


> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *اخ  hedow
> ...


----------



## hedow (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخ كليم بس مش عارف ابعتلك ايميلي علي الخاص


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مسحت اكسبلورر 7 وكلمسطبة مش راضي يتسطب خالص *


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

hedow قال:


> شكرا يااخ كليم بس مش عارف ابعتلك ايميلي علي الخاص


hedow
تدوس على اسمي باي مكان
سترى في الاعلى على اليمين
ارسال رسالة خاصة الى كليم
ربنا معك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مسحت اكسبلورر 7 وكل مسطبة مش راضي يتسطب خالص 
وبيتلعلي غلط علي العلم اني حملتة اكثر من موقع ومن ميكروسوفت وغيرة يا ريت حد يقلي اية الحل


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> مسحت اكسبلورر 7 وكل مسطبة مش راضي يتسطب خالص
> وبيتلعلي غلط علي العلم اني حملتة اكثر من موقع ومن ميكروسوفت وغيرة يا ريت حد يقلي اية الحل



عذرا" اخ اغريغوريوس

كلمة( مسطبة)هل تقصد فيها انك مسحتها

اذا كان كذلك
انت الاول تقلي مين مسحتها
لانه لازم تمسحها من الكونترول بانيل  ادد ريموف
جاوبني على هذا الرابط


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58749


----------



## sahareto (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتزر على تدخلى
بس بالنسبه لمشكله الانترنت اكسبلورر 7
ما هى رساله الخطاء اللى بتظهر هل هو عدم المقدره على التسطيب
ام انه لم يتم التحقق من WGA  او Windows Genuine Advantage Validation
مع العلم بان النسخ الجديده منه لا تحتاج الى فاليديشن ولكن هناك بعض النسخ القديمه تحتاج الى الفاليديشن
ام هناك مشكله بسبب المسح الخطاء للاصدار السابق
اذا كان الانترنت اكسبلورر متسطب على الجهاز ولكن لا يمكنك رؤيته فى add and remove
قم بكتابه هذا الامر فى run
start
run

```
Start menu:%windir%\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe
```
ومحاوله رؤيته بداخل add and remove مره اخرى
واذا كان هناك محاوله مسح خاطئه اعتقد انه يجب القيام بعمل تنظيف للريجسترى
لانه لم يتم مسح الريجسترى الخاص بالملفات الممسوحه من قبل
ويمكن المساعده باستخدام  your uninstaller ده بيعمل عمليه كلين كامل للبروجام من باقى الملفات وباقى التسجيلات التى لم يتم مسحها , ولكن يجب توخى الحظر فى استعمال البرنامج

اتمنى اكون ساعدت شويه , ولكن اذا تفضل اخى بوضع رساله الخطاء اما فى صورة او كتابه الرساله التى تظهر امامه ومنها ممكن نحاول نوصل لحل ليها

سلام المسيح ليكم


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

sahareto قال:


> اعتزر على تدخلى
> بس بالنسبه لمشكله الانترنت اكسبلورر 7
> ما هى رساله الخطاء اللى بتظهر هل هو عدم المقدره على التسطيب
> ام انه لم يتم التحقق من wga  او windows genuine advantage validation
> ...



*
ما فيش لزوم لتعتذر اخي 
دي المشكلة تحلت من شهر والراجل بيشتغل
ممكن انك لم تنتبه 
لتاريخ المشاركة
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## شريف دش (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا اخ كليمو علي الاهتمام والرد وانا فردت نسخه جديده وسلام الرب معك ومع اسرة المنتدي


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا" اخ شريف دش
اي خدمة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع جميع منتدانا العظيم انا عندى مشكلة فى الياهو عندما تجينى رسالة وافتحها لا تفتح الرسائل وهذة المشكلة حدثت لى منذ يومين فقط حتى ان منتدانا الحبيب ارسل لى عدة رسائل لكن للاسف مش بيفتح فارجوا ان تعرفونى على هذا الخطا وارجوا ان تكون الاجابة هنا على نفس الصفحة لان الادارة ترسل لى على البريد الالكترونى واسف على الاطالة


----------



## sahareto (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن يكون بسبب ان الياهو شغال معاك على الاستايل الجديد
وامكانيات الجهاز عندك او النت او امكانيات الاكسبلورر لا تستطيع تشغيل الاستايل الجديد
يمكنك تغيير الاستايل من options
اعتقد هتلاقيها اول حاجه switch to classic version
هتلاقيها فى الاول

وجرب وشوف واحنا معاك ,
لو مكنش ده السبب ياريت تبعت صوره بالرساله الخطاء او تكتب الرساله اللى بتظهلك
سلام الرب يكون معاك


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جرب المتصفح دا يا غالى 

ممكن يحللك المشكلة دى وهو اسرع بكتير من الانترنت اكسبلور

وانا بستخدمة علطول ومش بستخدم غيرة

وتستطيع تحميلة 

من الصفحة دى

http://www.opera.com/download/​


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا بجد ربنا يعوضكو على تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك حياتكم
ثانيا انا عندى مشكلتين فى الجهاز ارجو يكون لديكم الحل الاولى عند فتح الكمبيوتر تفتح
صفحه system32
الرسايل بتاعت الياهو مش بتفتح خالص باى طريقه وجربت اسطب ياهو جديد برضوه مش فتحت
ياريت يكون عند حد حل 
اسفه على الازعاج وربنا يبارك حايتكو


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1075705&posted=1#post1075705


----------



## MYCLE_GIRGS (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندك مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر ( متجدد )*



NANCEY قال:


> اولا بشكرك جدا على مساعدتك الجميله دى
> 
> 
> انا عندى مشكله غريبه فى الجهاز بتاعى
> ...



سلام====================
بصراحه جروب فعال ومتعاون وربنا يوجه انظاركم لاهدافه المرجوه --مشكلتىفى الكمبيوتر هى

عند عمل ست اب لاى وندز يتم بعدها غلق عند استخدام rum لاى امر فtask manger ويعطى انها مغلقه بمعرفهadminstrator  الى جانب  لايمكن نهائيا تشغيل وعمل ست اب لاى انتى فيرس ولو تم عمل ست له
يظهر فى add  remove لكن لايمكن فتحه او عمل سكان او ابديت  وجربت اكتر من وندز واكتر واحدث انتى فيروس ماذا افعل   =ربنا يعوض اهتمامكم وتعبكم اخوكم مايكل
========================================سلام


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (29 يناير 2009)

لو سمحت عندى مشكله فى المايك
 جربته فى جهاز تانى كان شغال 
عايزة اعرف هل ممكن تكون المشكلة فالويندوز 
 و لو كانت احلها ازاى​


----------



## mounir (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## sant (25 أبريل 2010)

انا عندى مشكلة لااعرف ايجاد الداتا شيت  
                  مع العلم انى اعرف قراتها 
                                                   ولكن لااعرف البرامج السهلة والسريعة


----------



## sant (25 أبريل 2010)

:heat::heat::heat:





sant قال:


> انا عندى مشكلة لااعرف ايجاد الداتا شيت
> مع العلم انى اعرف قراتها
> ولكن لااعرف البرامج السهلة والسريعة


----------



## mounir (1 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## mounir (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا  لتعب  محبتكم


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

*يا اهل العلم و الايمان

الايميل الياهو بتاعي مش عايز يفتح 
و لما طلبت مساعدة الياهو طلب انه يبعتلي ايميل علي الايميل البديل الهوت ميل بس للاسف الايميل التاني ده متوقف من فترة ايه الحل ؟!
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

غير اميل بيفتح 
ولا دة بس


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> غير اميل بيفتح
> ولا دة بس


*مش فاهم *


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

يعني لو جربت تفتح اي اميل تاني
بيفتح؟


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

*علي الهوت ميل اه علي الياهو معرفش 
بس الايميل بستخدمة في الفيس عادي جدا و اي application انا عايزه ما عدا الماسنجر طبعا
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

بس عايز اعرف 

غير اللي عندك مشكلة فيه 
هل  جربت تفتح غيره  اي  اميل ياهو
ده سؤالي


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

عادة لو جربت عدة مرات ياهو
بيوقف الحساب لمدة 24 
بيعتبرها عملية سطو 
ريح 24 
وبعدها جرب افتحه
من صفحة جوجل مش من برنامج ياهو
https://login.yahoo.com/


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

*طيب تمام هجرب و اقولك
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

وشيء تاني
بالنسبة للياهو
لو كل ايميلات ياهو مش بتفتح
بيبقى 
مشكلتين
او الساعة عندك متلخبطة بتاعة الجهاز
او
الويندوز مش بيعمل ابديت


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> وشيء تاني
> بالنسبة للياهو
> لو كل ايميلات ياهو مش بتفتح
> بيبقى
> ...


*و في الحالة دي اعمل ايه ؟!*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

لو الساعة  بتظبطها وترجع تلخبط
تبديل الباطارية داخل الجهاز
بطارية زي بتوع الساعة انما بحجم اكبر شوية

ولو مش بيعمل ابديت
تفتح الاوتوماتيك
 ابديت ممكن يكون  مقفل


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لو الساعة  بتظبطها وترجع تلخبط
> تبديل الباطارية داخل الجهاز
> بطارية زي بتوع الساعة انما بحجم اكبر شوية
> 
> ...


*تمام انا عارف الكلام ده كله 
بس هو بيقولي*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

هنا انت بصدد استرجاع ايميل او باس..
لانك طلبت مساعدة الياهو ..
 لكن ممكن تنتظر 24 وتجرب زي ما قولتلك من جوجل


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> هنا انت بصدد استرجاع ايميل او باس..
> لانك طلبت مساعدة الياهو ..
> لكن ممكن تنتظر 24 وتجرب زي ما قولتلك من جوجل


*طيب اوك شكرا ليك يا كليمو*


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2013)

*الايميل مش بيفتح برضه
*


----------



## bob (30 يوليو 2013)

*موضوع الايميل ده مهم جدا بالنسبة ليا هل من مساعد ؟
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2013)

bob قال:


> *تمام انا عارف الكلام ده كله
> بس هو بيقولي*


طيب يا بوب انت مش فاكر اجابة السؤال ده ؟


----------



## bob (30 يوليو 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> طيب يا بوب انت مش فاكر اجابة السؤال ده ؟


*لا مش فاكر ده من 2007* *و كنت كاتبها اي حاجه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2013)

bob قال:


> *لا مش فاكر ده من 2007* *و كنت كاتبها اي حاجه*


* طيب الايميل البديل او جرب تدخل رقم الموب *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2013)

*قول م الأول تانى يا بوب بالهداوى بقى 

انت ايميلك ماله بقى 

منورة بنت العدرا 


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *قول م الأول تانى يا بوب بالهداوى بقى
> 
> انت ايميلك ماله بقى
> 
> ...


*صديقي ده نورك 
*​


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * طيب الايميل البديل او جرب تدخل رقم الموب *


*الايميل البديل واقف برضه 
مش عارف مش بثق في موضوع الموبايل ده*


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *قول م الأول تانى يا بوب بالهداوى بقى
> 
> انت ايميلك ماله بقى
> 
> ...


*الاول منورني و بقالك فترة مش موجود لعله خير* 

*الايميل الياهو بتاعي مش عايز يفتح 
و لما طلبت مساعدة الياهو طلب انه يبعتلي ايميل علي الايميل البديل الهوت ميل بس للاسف الايميل التاني ده متوقف من فترة ايه الحل ؟!*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2013)

bob قال:


> *الاول منورني و بقالك فترة مش موجود لعله خير*
> 
> *الايميل الياهو بتاعي مش عايز يفتح
> و لما طلبت مساعدة الياهو طلب انه يبعتلي ايميل علي الايميل البديل الهوت ميل بس للاسف الايميل التاني ده متوقف من فترة ايه الحل ؟!*



دا نورك يابوب 

انا تحت النظر ياكبير 

السؤال المهم  عندى بقى 

انت متأكد ان الباسورد سليم ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2013)

*علشان أوفر عليك الروحه والجايه ف الموضوع 

ونوصل لحل بسرعه أكيد ان شاء الله 

برنامج الياهو دا انت فتحت بيه ايملات قبل كدا
ولا من أول مانزلته وانت وهو مابيفتحش معاك
(جايز تكون مشكة بروكسى)
ياريت تصورلى رسالة الخطأ اللى بتجيلك عند فتح الأيميل 

انت سرعة النت عندك كام 
ويندوز ايه 
وأخيراً حل ع الماشى 

جرب تفتح ميلك من هنــا
https://login.yahoo.com/

وان شاء الله خير 
*​


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2013)

> انت متأكد ان الباسورد سليم


*اكيد انا شغال بيه من 2007*


> *برنامج الياهو دا انت فتحت بيه ايملات قبل كدا
> ولا من أول مانزلته وانت وهو مابيفتحش معاك
> (جايز تكون مشكة بروكسى)*


*مش البرنامج ده حتي من ال site نفسه مش بيفتح*
*تقريبا بعد ما غيرت الكمبيوتر *


> *انت سرعة النت عندك كام
> ويندوز ايه *


*512
now 7*


> *ياريت تصورلى رسالة الخطأ اللى بتجيلك عند فتح الأيميل*


*حاليا مش بيرضي يجيب الرسالة لاني طلبت منه المساعدة
بس كان بيقولي الباسورد غلط* *او الايميل*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2013)

*أدخل على 
cntrol panel 
منها ل
internet option 





او ممكن تدخل على 

netwok and internet 

حسب طبيعة العرض

وبعدين تدخل على internet option   برضوا

هايظهرلك مربع 





[/url][/IMG]

هاتختار ذى الصورة برضوا 

بعد كدا ها تختار 

lan setting




بعد كدا هايظهرلك مربع 






[/url][/IMG]

هاترستر الجهاز 

وبعد ماترستر 

جرب تفتح الميل 

أن شاء الله هاتلاقيه فتح 

لو مفتحش استنى 24  ساعه جايز الشركه عملتله lock علشان انت جربت تفتح أكتر من مره 

وبعد مايفتح تقدر ترجع الأختيارات ذى ما كانت 

جرب وانــا متابع معاك

ربنا معاك​*


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا ليك يا بوب بس مفيش جديد هستني 24 ساعة و نفس الكلام هيحصل لاني استنيت قبل كده ولا جديد
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2013)

*


bob قال:



شكرا ليك يا بوب بس مفيش جديد هستني 24 ساعة و نفس الكلام هيحصل لاني استنيت قبل كده ولا جديد


أنقر للتوسيع...


كدا ممكن يكون الميل بتاعك أتهكر 
--
دا اللى ممكن يتعمل لو فعلاً بيانات الدخول ف الميل صــح 
بس الميل مش بيفتح 

جايز يكون البرنامج بتاعك فيه باتش ولا حاجه 
بس انت برضوا بتقول مش راضى يفتح على الصفحة بتاعت الياهو 
--

ما جاتلكش رسالة طيب الدور دا 

--
كدا مش باقى غير حاجه واحــده دى هاتبقى ع الخاص 


*​


----------



## ابن ماما العدرا (4 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتوا انا عندى مشكله فى الاب بتاعى اولا بعض  العناوين لما بوجه عليها الموس مبيتفعلش ومش بياخد شكل الايد انا مش عارف  ده عيب من الموس ولا ايه ولا فى عيب معين فى اللاب انا لسه منزله ويندوز 7
ثانيا الموس اوقات كتييييير بيقف وبضطر اقفل اللاب وافتحه تانى علشان يشتغل 
ثالثا فى اعلانات كتييييييييير بتظهر كل شويه من اسفل الشاشه ياترى ليها حل علشان متظهرش 
شكرا جدا
​


----------



## bob (22 أغسطس 2013)

*النت بطيء بطة و لما بعمل diagnose بتظهر الرسالة دي ايه المشكلة الله يكرمكم ؟! و حلها ايه ؟!*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*


bob قال:










النت بطيء بطة و لما بعمل diagnose بتظهر الرسالة دي ايه المشكلة الله يكرمكم ؟! و حلها ايه ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


تم المتابعه ع الخاص 

 
*​


----------



## bob (23 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> تم المتابعه ع الخاص
> 
> ...


*تمام كده*


----------



## bob (25 أغسطس 2013)

اتفضل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2013)

*


bob قال:



اتفضل

أنقر للتوسيع...


مالقتش اصغر من كدا شويه :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 

رديت عليك ع الخاص  *​


----------



## bob (25 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> مالقتش اصغر من كدا شويه :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:
> 
> رديت عليك ع الخاص  *​



ههههههههه طيب ايه العمل مش فاهم ايه المطلوب ؟!


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2013)

*


bob قال:





ههههههههه طيب ايه العمل مش فاهم ايه المطلوب ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرساله وصلتلك دلوقتى 
أصله لو احنا هانرد على بعض ف الموضوع 
لو حد عنده نفس المشكله هايتوه ف الموضوع 

احنا هانقول الحل النهائى ف الآخر تحت المشكلة بإذن ربنــــــا 

*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2013)

*دى تلات
مرة اسطب برنامج الفوتوشوب
ويشتغل كويس
وبعدين بفترة تظهرلى الرسالة دى
وميشتغلشى مش عارف لية*
*وادى صورة من المشكلة*
http://www4.0zz0.com/2013/08/30/10/306399206.jpg


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Samir poet قال:



دى تلات
مرة اسطب برنامج الفوتوشوب
ويشتغل كويس
وبعدين بفترة تظهرلى الرسالة دى
وميشتغلشى مش عارف لية
وادى صورة من المشكلة
http://www4.0zz0.com/2013/08/30/10/306399206.jpg





أنقر للتوسيع...


افحص جهازك م الفيروسات 

بعد كدا نزل اصدار تانى م البرنامج ع الجهاز 

 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> افحص جهازك م الفيروسات
> 
> ...


*بفحصة دايما صدقنى
ونفسى المشكلة
طيب ابعتلك انتا نسخةاحدث 
لبرنامج الافيرى اللى فية شمسية لونها احمر*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمه يابوب

متنساش برنامج الفوتو ^__^​


----------



## philanthropist (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عندى مشكلة فى برنامج الداونلود مانجر انه بينزل كل ما بنغير نسخة الويندوز و بيستمر 30 يوم بس بعدها مش بقدر احمل اى حاجة و فى حاجات كتير عايزة احملها و مش بعرف بسبب المشكلة دى اعمل ايه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*


mero 2 قال:



			عندى مشكلة فى برنامج الداونلود مانجر انه بينزل كل ما بنغير نسخة الويندوز و بيستمر 30 يوم بس بعدها مش بقدر احمل اى حاجة و فى حاجات كتير عايزة احملها و مش بعرف بسبب المشكلة دى اعمل ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تم الرد ع الخــاص  

 *​


----------



## philanthropist (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك بس فى مشكلة انت قلت انسخ الكلام اللى فى الملف و الصقه فى etc تمام بس انا عندى اربعة ملفات فى etc و هما hosts و imhostsو protocol and servecies 
مع العلم ان الملف هوستس فيه تقريبا نص الكللام اللى فى الملف اللى على الرابط اللى ايديتهولى اعمل ايهاو شكرا


----------



## philanthropist (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عملت كل الخطوات و دخلت اللرقم اللى كتبته لى و قالى تم التسجيل بسريال نامبر مزيف جارى الخروج من البرنامج 
اعمل ايه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها تبدلى الملف تبديل بس 

*​


----------



## philanthropist (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اوكى انا بدلت الملف بس لكن مشكلة السريال نامبر كل ما اكتبه يقولى تم التسجيل برقم متسلسل مزيف جارى الخروج من البرنامج اعمل ايه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*


mero 2 قال:



اوكى انا بدلت الملف بس لكن مشكلة السريال نامبر كل ما اكتبه يقولى تم التسجيل برقم متسلسل مزيف جارى الخروج من البرنامج اعمل ايه

أنقر للتوسيع...


المفروض خلاص يتسجل 

بس ع العموم انا هابعتلك ملف تانى تبدليه ونشوف 

لو مانفعش نشوف حاجه تانيه 

*​


----------



## philanthropist (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف اللى بعته منزلش كل ما ادوس على الرابط يطلعلى المربع بتاع الاسم و الايميل و السريال 
و بعدين يعنى افك الضغط من الملف الاساسى للملف بتاع البرنامج معلش اصل فهمى على ادى شوية استحمل غباوتى ارجوك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*


mero 2 قال:



الملف اللى بعته منزلش كل ما ادوس على الرابط يطلعلى المربع بتاع الاسم و الايميل و السريال 
و بعدين يعنى افك الضغط من الملف الاساسى للملف بتاع البرنامج معلش اصل فهمى على ادى شوية استحمل غباوتى ارجوك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا فنـدم ولا يهمك 

حضرتك انا بعتلك نسخة م البرنامج متفعله لوحدهـا 

كل اللى عليكِ

هاتحذفى النسخة القديمه بتاعت البرنامج من عندك 

عن طريق add or remove programme 

وهاتشغلى الملفات بالترتيب اللى بعته لحضرتك 

  
*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*فين البرنامج الفيديو اخى الغالى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*قام احد ابنائى بتسطيب وندز 7 منذ ايام
عند التشغيل تظهر يافطة تدل على وجود 2 وندوز .... رغم أنه فارمت الـ سى
بعدها بدأت تظهر يافطه تقول:This copy of windows not genuine

أعمل أيه .....؟؟؟ خاصة أن ابنى فى الجيش ولن يسطيع معاونتى ....*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Samir poet قال:



فين البرنامج الفيديو اخى الغالى


أنقر للتوسيع...


انا حاولت ابعتهولك ع الخاص من اول ماقولتلى بس لقيت الرسايل اتقفلت 
 



صوت صارخ قال:



قام احد ابنائى بتسطيب وندز 7 منذ ايام
عند التشغيل تظهر يافطة تدل على وجود 2 وندوز .... رغم أنه فارمت الـ سى
بعدها بدأت تظهر يافطه تقول:This copy of windows not genuine

أعمل أيه .....؟؟؟ خاصة أن ابنى فى الجيش ولن يسطيع معاونتى ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


احا كلنـــا ولادك يا بويـــا  

دى مشكلة ان الويندوز مش متفعل 
لو المشكلة لازالت قائمه 
ياريت حضرتك تقول 

وانا ابعتلك لودر  التفعيل 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> انا حاولت ابعتهولك ع الخاص من اول ماقولتلى بس لقيت الرسايل اتقفلت
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبى ..... ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا .... الابن الغالى كوسكى جالى وسطب لى وندوز جديد *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا حبيبى ..... ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا .... الابن الغالى كوسكى جالى وسطب لى وندوز جديد *



مافيش مشاكل 

تحت امرك 

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف هناك برنامج لما ادخل أحمله يحمل حتى 99% ثم يتوقف 

ليه ؟!


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



مش عارف هناك برنامج لما ادخل أحمله يحمل حتى 99% ثم يتوقف 

ليه ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


جايز يكون عندك برنامج الحمايه بيعطل استكمل تحميل الملف 

جرب بعد ماوقف الداونلود 
انك تعمله استكمال م البرنامج 
وتوقف برنامج الحمايه مؤقتـــاً 

هاتعمل استكمال .....
هاتضغط ع الملف كليك يمين وتختار استكمال التحميل 


لو المشكلة دى عند البرنامج دا بس ممكن تكون فيه مشكلة ف الموقع اللى موجود عليه البرنامج 

وممكن  تبعت الرابط  او اسم البرنامج 

ونبعتلك رابط بديل 
 

*​


----------



## bob (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندي مشكلة في التحميل من اليو تيوب الي mp3 لانه بينزل و مساحته كبيرة اوي عايز حاجه تظبط الكلام ده و مساحه قليلة
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

bob قال:


> *عندي مشكلة في التحميل من اليو تيوب الي mp3 لانه بينزل و مساحته كبيرة اوي عايز حاجه تظبط الكلام ده و مساحه قليلة
> *


*جرب الموقع ده يا بوب
http://www.video2mp3.net/
*​


----------



## bob (13 سبتمبر 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جرب الموقع ده يا بوب
> http://www.video2mp3.net/
> *​


*شكرا ليكي يا بنت العدرا و لو عندك حاجه تانية ابعتي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

bob قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا بنت العدرا و لو عندك حاجه تانية ابعتي*


http://www.vidtomp3.com/


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بقى معنديش مشكله .. انما ازمة صغنونه
عايزه برنامج اوفيس سمحلى اشتغل بملفات الـ word
فقط لا غير ... كان عندى واحد صغنن وللأسف راح مع الفرمته ومعرفتش ارجعه ...

وكل ماجى اعمل سيرش على وورد اوفيس يطلعلى برامج بالـ 6 جيجا *


----------



## geegoo (25 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *انا بقى معنديش مشكله .. انما ازمة صغنونه
> عايزه برنامج اوفيس سمحلى اشتغل بملفات الـ word
> فقط لا غير ... كان عندى واحد صغنن وللأسف راح مع الفرمته ومعرفتش ارجعه ...
> 
> وكل ماجى اعمل سيرش على وورد اوفيس يطلعلى برامج بالـ 6 جيجا *



فيه برنامج اسمه Kingsoft office
مجاني و مساحته صغيرة ...
و فيه موقع تحميل محترم أسمه downloads 
هتلاقيه فيه ...


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> انا حاولت ابعتهولك ع الخاص من اول ماقولتلى بس لقيت الرسايل اتقفلت
> 
> ...


*فتحتها اهوووو اخويا الغالى*


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> فيه برنامج اسمه Kingsoft office
> مجاني و مساحته صغيرة ...
> و فيه موقع تحميل محترم أسمه downloads
> هتلاقيه فيه ...


*حملته ناو هجربه واقولك عمل معايا ايه*
*ميرسى ليك كتير *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اريد أن أفرمت بارتشن ..... عليه فايلات ترفض الحذف ...... فرفض الوندوز فرمتته .....

اتغلب على هذه الغلاسة ازاى .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرب  الحذف  من  ال Safe  mode*

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*عند تسطيب الويندوز سوف يتم الحذف عند عمل فورمات للبارتيشن*
*اما من داخل الويندوز *
*يمكنك الاستعانه بأسطوانه الهيرنز بوت*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *جرب  الحذف  من  ال Safe  mode*
> 
> ​





kawasaki قال:


> *عند تسطيب الويندوز سوف يتم الحذف عند عمل فورمات للبارتيشن*
> *اما من داخل الويندوز *
> *يمكنك الاستعانه بأسطوانه الهيرنز بوت*​



*وده اعمله ازاى .... علما بأن البرتشن للداتا وليس للسيستم ...؟؟؟*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياباشمهندس ... لو الجهاز بيعمل ستارت معاك*​
*دخل أسطوانه الويندوز وأطلب .. أنزال نسخه ويندوز جديده*​
*بعد كده البارتيشن لازم هايتفرمت ... *
*************
*لكن لو عايز تمسح الفولدر بس .. بشرط الفولدر مايكونش من فولدرات الويندوز .. أدخل ع ال Safe Mode*​
*للدخول ع Safe Mode *

*أعمل ريستارت للجهاز*
*هايديك شاشه فيها حوالي 6 أختيارات *
*أختار منها ال Safe Mode *​
*وأنتظر شويه لغايه مايحمل ... *
*وأدخل ع البارتيشن اللي فيه الفولدر وأحذفه*

*لو ماتحذفش .. يبقي *
*هانعمل ريستارت من تاني*

*وندخل أسطوانه الويندوز ... *
*ونطلب Instal new windows *​
*وهايطلب منك البارتيشن اللي تنزل عليه الويندوز *
*,تختار Quick format*
*وهايفرمت وهايعمل كل حاجه لوحده بعد كده *​
*وأحنا موجودين معاك .. وربنا معاك*​
*ده رأيي* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> ياباشمهندس ... لو الجهاز بيعمل ستارت معاك​
> دخل أسطوانه الويندوز وأطلب .. أنزال نسخه ويندوز جديده​
> بعد كده البارتيشن لازم هايتفرمت ...
> ***********
> ...



*اهلا حبيبى ..... ده مش بارتشن السيستم ..... أنا عاوز أنضف برتشن للداتا لكن الوندز بيقولى أنه مش قادر يفرمته*


----------



## kawasaki (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اكيد يابابا البارتيشن ده في اخطاء*
*حضرتك اعمل عليه  رايت كليك*
*بعدين *
*properts*
*tools*
*check now*
*وشوف الاخطاء وهو الويندوز بيصلحها *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اكيد يابابا البارتيشن ده في اخطاء*
> *حضرتك اعمل عليه  رايت كليك*
> *بعدين *
> *properts*
> ...



*لما أجى أفرمت البارتشن تظهر اليافطه دى



​
ولما جيت اعمل اللى انت قلته ظهرت اليافطه دى



​*


----------



## kawasaki (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كده يا ابويا volume label بتاع البارتيشن في مشكله *
*انقل الداتا اللي عليه في اي برتيشن اخر *
*او external hard disk*
*متابع *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *كده يا ابويا volume label بتاع البارتيشن في مشكله *
> *انقل الداتا اللي عليه في اي برتيشن اخر *
> *او external hard disk*
> *متابع *​



*عملت كده من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## kawasaki (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب هو الان مش عليه داتا *

*ضع اسطوانه الويندوز*
*ورستر الجهاز*
*اضغط F2*
*هاتدخل الي وضع البوت*
*اختار بوت من السي دي *

*هايحمل كانه هايسطب نسخه*
*هايطلب منك اختيار البارتيشن *
*اختار البارتيشن اللي حضرتك عايزه*
*ودوس علي ايقونه اوبشنز*
*هايفتح قائمه منسدله *
*وفيها خيار فورمات *
*فرمت واعمل ريستارت *
*ستجد البارتيشن اتفرمت*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب هو الان مش عليه داتا *
> 
> *ضع اسطوانه الويندوز*
> *ورستر الجهاز*
> ...



*يا موسهل .........سأحاول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*عندى مشكلة ...... كنت بانزل ملف بى دى اف .... ظهرت يافطة تحذرنى من هذا الملف .... لكنى واصلت التحميل لأن الملف لكتاب رائع .....
فوجئت بعد هذا ان كل الـ شور كت ... ظهرت كملف بى دى اف ولا تفتح .... حتى قايمة استارت ... ظهرت هكذا ولا تفتح
لغيت برنامج اودبى ريدر .... عادت الـ شورت كت لطبيعتها
سطبت البرنامج تانى ..... عادت المشكلة مرة تانى
اعمل ايه ...
انا عندى برنامج انتى فايرس بتاع ماكرو سوفت ... وعملت به اسكان ... ولم يجد شيئ ....  *


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاوز برنامج تشغيل الصوت
الصوت عندى مش شغال
لا اغانى شغالةولاحتى ترانيم
مفيش اى صوت خالص
*


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


>





بايبل333 قال:


>





بايبل333 قال:


>



*مش فاهم انت عاوز تقول ايه .....؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الفيس واليوتيوب ولا هنا كمان الصور لاتظهر كلها


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مهو المشكلة كلها في تسطيب برنامج الفلاش هو سبب المشكلة أساساً
​


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

المهم الول اعمل ريستارت للجهاز وبعدين نزل برنامج الفلاش يا جميل وهو هاينزل على طووول​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك توك.........


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسهل والمشكولية تتحل يا جميل
ومش تحتاج ميكانيكي ييجي ويصلح الموضوع




​


----------



## waedqossous (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي مشكلتك بسيطه عند تسطيب برنامج الفلاش بلاير قم بأغلاق المتصفح لكي يكمل التسطيب


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*اخى بابيل333 عند تسطيب البرنامج
قم بى جميع اغلاق اى شى 
فاتحو اى شى 
وقم بتسطيب البرنامج
بنسبة للصورة اخيرة 
دى اظن الاختيار
الاول تضغط علية
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفس المشكلة مع انى لسة منزل نسخة جديدة للكمبيوتر
http://www4.0zz0.com/2013/08/30/10/306399206.jpg




*


----------



## waedqossous (30 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *نفس المشكلة مع انى لسة منزل نسخة جديدة للكمبيوتر
> http://www4.0zz0.com/2013/08/30/10/306399206.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



اخي هل الويندوز عندك فيستا ام تستخدم الثيم فقط 
وهل الفتوشوب عندك محمول او تنصيب


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا مش فاهم بتقول اية لانى مش خبير فى الكمبيوتر
الفوتوشوب تنصيب من المنتدى هنا منزلة 
لو فى شى عاوز توصلة عشان تحللى المشكلة
قولى اصورلك اى شى من الجهازعندى
*


----------



## waedqossous (31 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي ما هو الويندوز الي عندك هل هو xp


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*كل اللى اعرفة انة نسخة سفن اة تقريبا اكس بى 

*


----------



## waedqossous (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي نزل برناج التيم فيور افتح واعطيني الارقام

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bvc7a4arv607sly/TeamViewer.exe


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفس المشكلة رجعت تانى
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا اخى الغالى تم حل المشكلة
*


----------



## white.angel (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*مساء الخير .. الرساله دى ظهرتلى انهارده فى متصفح الفاير فوكس .. جبتلى شلل عامله زى عفريت العلبه :ranting:*

*



*

*عملت سيرش عرفت انها مشكلة جافا وكدة انا محتاجه افعلها زى مافى الصوره دى *

*



*

*ولكن فوجئت ان الاوبشن اصلا مش عندى .. ودى الصوره من متصفحى .. :love34:*

*



*

*رحت حملت جافا من موقعها وسطبتها .. ولا زالت المشكله قائمه .. احلها ازاى تيي :2:*


----------



## waedqossous (3 نوفمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *مساء الخير .. الرساله دى ظهرتلى انهارده فى متصفح الفاير فوكس .. جبتلى شلل عامله زى عفريت العلبه :ranting:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




تقول الرسالة :
(احتمال وجود سكريبت مشغول أو موقف عن الاستجابة في الصفحة الحالية ،
يمكنك إيقاف السكريبت المعني ، أو يمكنك المواصلة و رؤية ما إذا كان السكريبت سيعمل بعد لحظات)
طبعا الرسالة بها زرين : المواصلة أو إيقاف السكريبت ..

حتى بعد ترجمتها مازالت غريبة 
أمزح فحسب ، الرسالة لم تعد غريبة 
الرسالة تتحدث عن شيء اسمه سكريبت ، وهو شيء معروف عند أغلب مستعملي النت ، 
أم أنني مخطيء ؟ 
إذا كنت مخطيء فهذا تعريفه : 
يمكنكم القول أنه شيء أشبه ببرنامج صغير يقوم بمهمة معينة ، 
هذا أبسط تعريف 
المهم .... هذا السكريبت - كما تقول الرسالة - عُثر عليه في الصفحة المحمّلة 
و هو سبب ظهور هذا التحذير ...

ليكن في علمكم يا إخواني ... أن هذه الرسالة تظهر حينما يعثر الفايرفوكس على سكريبت 
يمكن أن يضر المتصفح في حالة تحميله و تشغيله ، و لهذا يسألنا إن كنا نريد المواصلة أو التوقف 
لنتحمل النتيجة لوحدنا  ...
و لكن أحيانا يخطيء الفايرفوكس و يظهر لنا الرسالة بالرغم من أن السكريبت غير ضار .
و المشكلة تكمن في أن السكريبت يتأخر تحميله فحسب .

كيف نفرق بين النوعين ؟ سكريبت ضار أم متأخر ؟ 

السكريبت المتأخر ، حينما تضغط على زر Continue في النافذة السابقة ...





يواصل المتصفح عمله عادي و لا تظهر الرسالة مجددا عند دخول الصفحة في المرة المقبلة .

أما السكريبت الضار .... فهو الذي يجعل الرسالة تستمر بالظهور بعد الضغط على Continue 
كلما دخلنا الصفحة أو الموقع .

المهم ... سأعطيكم حلا للحالتين سواء كان السكريبت ضارا أم لا . 

الحالة الأولى : سكريبت متأخر فحسب ...

نفتح الموزيلا .... ثم نكتب التالي في شريط المواقع : 

about:config

ثم ننقر على Enter من لوحة المفاتيح .

و



تظهر لنا الرسالة التالية : 





نضغط على الزر الوحيد .... فيظهر التالي :





نكتب السطر التالي في شريط البحث : 

dom.max_S cript_run_time​ (ننزع الفراغ الموجود بين الـS و C )





سيظهر لنا السطر أسفله ... ننقر عليه مرتين .





نطبق الموجود في الصورة .... أي نكتب الرقم 20 ثم أوكي 

بهذه العملية ... نكون قد طلبنا من المتصفح أن يمهل السكريبتات من هذا النوع ،
بعضا من الوقت حتى تتحمل و هذا قبل إظهار تلك الرسالة ...

الحالة الثانية : سكريبت ضار فعلا ... 

إذا تأكدنا من أن السكريبت ضار من الشرح الذي أعطيته لكم مسبقا ...
نقوم بعمل التالي : 

نضع علامة أمام Do Not ask me Again 

ثم نضغط على Stop S cript 





و هكذا سيقوم المتصفح بإيقاف السكريبت الضار بشكل آلي
 دون تدخل منا كلما دخلنا إلى الصفحة صاحبة السكريبت ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفس المشكلة رجعت تانى استاذى وعد وبى الاضافة كام مشكلة تانية

*


----------



## white.angel (3 نوفمبر 2013)

waedqossous قال:


> إذا تأكدنا من أن السكريبت ضار من الشرح الذي أعطيته لكم مسبقا ...
> نقوم بعمل التالي : ​
> نضع علامة أمام Do Not ask me Again ​
> ثم نضغط على Stop S cript ​
> ...


*حتى لما بدوس على Do Not ask me Again بتظهر تانى بردو ..*
*انا عندى سؤال طيب ... ليه معنديش فى الفايرفوكس اوبشن الجافا ؟؟ *
*زى ماوضحت فى مشاركتى السابقه .. *
*ميرسى ليك :flowers:*


----------



## waedqossous (3 نوفمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *حتى لما بدوس على Do Not ask me Again بتظهر تانى بردو ..*
> *انا عندى سؤال طيب ... ليه معنديش فى الفايرفوكس اوبشن الجافا ؟؟ *
> *زى ماوضحت فى مشاركتى السابقه .. *
> *ميرسى ليك :flowers:*



لأنو المتصفح الي معمول عليه الشرح نسخه قديمه والي عندك نسخه حديثه


----------



## كوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

_*الرساله دي كانت بتظهر عندي تقريباا كل ما اقلب صفحه كانت تظهرلي وكانت بتعلق الجهاز مني لمدة خمس ثواني بس دي ظهرت لياا بعد فطره 
بس لما غيرت الويندوز كان الامر سهل ولن تظهر الرساله دي تاني 
*_​


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2013)

كوك قال:


> _*الرساله دي كانت بتظهر عندي تقريباا كل ما اقلب صفحه كانت تظهرلي وكانت بتعلق الجهاز مني لمدة خمس ثواني بس دي ظهرت لياا بعد فطره
> بس لما غيرت الويندوز كان الامر سهل ولن تظهر الرساله دي تاني
> *_​


*
اها هى بتنتهى لما الويندوز يتغير 
بس سؤالي هو هل تغيير الويندوز هو الحل الوحيد ؟*


----------



## waedqossous (5 نوفمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *
> اها هى بتنتهى لما الويندوز يتغير
> بس سؤالي هو هل تغيير الويندوز هو الحل الوحيد ؟*



لا داعي لتغير الويندوز فقط طبقي الشرح الي  بعثته في المشلركه السابقه


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة 



عندى مشكلة فى جهازى هو شغال كويس لكن مفيش نت على ايقونت الانتر نت فى كورس

عندى جهاز تانى متوصل بالروتر وفيه نت كويس وشفغال عادى

بصيت على الوصلة والجاكات كله تمام  لكن مفيش نت برضو بيكتبلى الجملة دى


err _ inter net _ disconnected

لو حد يقدر يفيدنى  اكون شاكرة فضله


----------



## waedqossous (28 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طيب ماهو الويندوز الي على الجهاز وهل هو عربي ام انجليزي


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

ششششششكرا المشكلة اتحلت


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*عندى مشكلة غريبة ......
كنت بنزل ملف pdf ........ بعدها لاقيت كل الشورت كات بقت على شكل ايقونة pdf ..... ولما اجى افتحها تفتح برنامج الأدوبى وتقولى الملف غير صالح ....
عملت أنستال للبرنامج pdf ...... رجعت ايقونات الشورت كات زى ماكانت واشتغلت
ستطبت البرنامج تانى ..... اتلخبطت الدنيا تانى
اعمل ايه ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## waedqossous (28 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندى مشكلة غريبة ......
> كنت بنزل ملف pdf ........ بعدها لاقيت كل الشورت كات بقت على شكل ايقونة pdf ..... ولما اجى افتحها تفتح برنامج الأدوبى وتقولى الملف غير صالح ....
> عملت أنستال للبرنامج pdf ...... رجعت ايقونات الشورت كات زى ماكانت واشتغلت
> ستطبت البرنامج تانى ..... اتلخبطت الدنيا تانى
> اعمل ايه ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




ماهو الويندوز الي على الجهاز


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

waedqossous قال:


> ماهو الويندوز الي على الجهاز



*وندوز 7 *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يناير 2014)

علي طول تظهر لي هذه الرساله كل ما اقفلها تظهر 
مسحت البرنامج ونزلته من جديد مع الباتش بتاعه وبرضو زي ما هي










​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> علي طول تظهر لي هذه الرساله كل ما اقفلها تظهر
> مسحت البرنامج ونزلته من جديد مع الباتش بتاعه وبرضو زي ما هي
> 
> 
> ...




لو مسحته مئة مرة 

بيقولك
 السيريال نمبر غلط 
يعني السيريال او الكرك غير صالح
كل ما ينزل نسخة او نسختين جدد بالشركة المصنعة بيحصل مشاكل زي كده....
اللي عندك باين انها قديمة فلو نزلت القديمة وعملت ابديت
سيقول لك هكذا  اي ان الشركة كشفتك بمجرد انك تركتها تعمل ابديت ولو مسحتها ونزلتها تاني  هي قد علمت بجهازك

اعتقد يجب ان تنزل نسخة اجدد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لو مسحته مئة مرة
> 
> بيقولك
> السيريال نمبر غلط
> ...



اللي عندي Internet Download Manager 6.18
الباتش نازل معه 
اعمل اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

مشكلة لعبة اونلاين اسمها WolfTeam

 عارف ان ده مش تخصص الموضوع بس قولت اقول برضوا

 لو الفيديو مش واضح اعمله HD

[YOUTUBE]pck-HWxod2Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اللي عندي Internet Download Manager 6.18
> الباتش نازل معه
> اعمل اية



ها شوف عندي لو موجود على الديفيديات اجدد منها
احملهالك


----------



## Samir poet (13 يناير 2014)

*عاوز برنامح تصوير لشاشة الكمبيوتر او 
لتصوير اى شى اخى كيلمو البرنامج اللى بعتهولى قبل كدا
ياريت تبعتهولى معلش ان شالله تبعتلى اسمة 

*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاوز برنامح تصوير لشاشة الكمبيوتر او
> لتصوير اى شى اخى كيلمو البرنامج اللى بعتهولى قبل كدا
> ياريت تبعتهولى معلش ان شالله تبعتلى اسمة
> 
> *





تم ارساله
 البرنامج على الخاص


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

كنت عايزه برنامج الفوتوشوب 

بعد اذنكم 

​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> كنت عايزه برنامج الفوتوشوب
> 
> بعد اذنكم
> 
> ​


*عيونى حاضر هجبلك الفوتوشوب دقايق واجبهولك*


----------



## Samir poet (14 يناير 2014)

*رابط لينك الفوتوشوب  اختنا سوسو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...CA%E6%D4%E6%C8+%C7%E1%C7%CD%CA%D1%C7%DD%ED%C9
*


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *رابط لينك الفوتوشوب  اختنا سوسو
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...CA%E6%D4%E6%C8+%C7%E1%C7%CD%CA%D1%C7%DD%ED%C9
> *



مشكوره لتعبك 

بس كنت عايزه اللينك مباشر


----------



## Samir poet (14 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> مشكوره لتعبك
> 
> بس كنت عايزه اللينك مباشر


اتفضلى اختى الحبيبة جايز ينفع ذلك الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download/adntn6dcnx7fhvv/Adobe_Photoshop_8_CS_ME_Full.zip


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> اتفضلى اختى الحبيبة جايز ينفع ذلك الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/adntn6dcnx7fhvv/Adobe_Photoshop_8_CS_ME_Full.zip



مشكوره 

لتعب حضرتك


----------



## Samir poet (15 يناير 2014)

*جيت افتح الفوتوشوب اصدار 8
ظهرتلى الرسالة دى علم 
بى انها مش اول مرة تظهرلى
فما هو حل المشكلة
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

اولا على الديسك توب تشغل الايقونة دي
111111111111





222222222
ستفتح وتعمل هكذا







33333333333
عندما تنتهي من الشغل تكون قد وجدت اخطاء الجهاز

تدوس  في اسفلها  على الكلمة المؤشر عليها بالماوس
تصلح الاخطاء









=====================================
==========================================

الان شيء تاني

تدخل ستارت

all programs
TuneUp Utilities
 تختار
TuneUp Utilities Disk Doctor

تشغل الايقونة 
سيفتح ويعمل هكذا
تعلم على  C+ D
زي الصورة
ثم  NEXT
سيعمل وعندما ينتهي سيقول لك
اذا كان هناك اخطاء او لاء
اذا كان يوجد اخطاء

تدوس على 

Finsh

 بيعمل ريستار  اوتوماتيكياً
اي اعادة تشغيل
وبيظبطلك كل حاجة بالويندوز












​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *جيت افتح الفوتوشوب اصدار 8
> ظهرتلى الرسالة دى علم
> بى انها مش اول مرة تظهرلى
> فما هو حل المشكلة
> *




اولاً

نفذ التعليمات دي  من البرنامج اللي بعتهولك بتاع تظبط الويندوز

بعد ما تنفذ التعليمات

امسح الفوتو شوب
وسطبه من جديد
  			#*297*  			#*297*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2014)

*,.*

أنآ عندى مشكلة وإستفسآر مع بعض ...
أولاً دى موآصفآت آلـ PC







نزلت برنآمج جرآفيكس  *Lumion 3.0.1* 
دى آلمتطلبآت بتآعته للسيستم إللى هيشغله







لمآ بشغله بيتقل آلجهآز جداً جداً
خمنت إن دآ بسبب* إمكآنيآت كآرت آلشآشة إللى عندى إنه أقل من آلمطلوب*
عآيزة أتأكد لو دآ صحيح ,,, ولو كدآ ممكن أغيرهـ بآلكآرت آلمطلوب ولآ فيه مشكلة ..؟؟

*ملحوظة* : أول مآ سطبت آلبرنآمج كآن بيبعت رسآلة(Display driver stopped responding and has recovered)
ومآشتغلش غير لمآ عملت update لكآرت آلشآشة
وأحيآناً لمآ بفتحه بيبعتلى general error بس لمآ دورت على آلمشكلة عرفت حلهآ إنى أفصل آلنت قبل مآ أفتحه
ومش عآرفة لو دآ كله بسبب آلكآرت بردو ولآ إيه ...؟؟





*.،*​​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

يس تخمينك صحيح

===============

 وكمان الميموري عندك 4جيكا
لازم 6 جيجا
ودة برده بيعمل تقل بالجهاز لو اقل من المطلوب


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> يس تخمينك صحيح
> 
> ===============
> 
> ...


طب أنآ ممكن أغير آلكآرت وأزود آلرآمآت ..؟
ولآ كدآ محتآجة أغير آلجهآز كله






*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

لا ازاي تغيري الجهاز كله

الرامات مش عايزين غيار
يوجد ميموري كارت قطعة 2جيكا تزود على الجهاز يعني بيبقى ليها مكان
اتنين جيكا ميموري ثمنهم عندنا حوالي 28 دولار يعني حوالي 190 جنيه


ودول سهلين انتي وواقفة عند البياع او المحل بينزلهم بدقائق
ومش تسيبي الجهاز عنده
ممكن يبدلك القطع الاصلية الباقية اللي هيا عندك مثلاً زي الهارد ديسك
الى اخره


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لا ازاي تغيري الجهاز كله
> 
> الرامات مش عايزين غيار
> يوجد ميموري كارت قطعة 2جيكا تزود على الجهاز يعني بيبقى ليها مكان
> ...


تمآم بس تغيير آلرآمآت كفآية علشآن آلجهآز مآيبقآش بطئ مع آلبرنآمج ..؟
, كآرت آلشآشة مش محتآج يتغير هو كمآن ..؟

وميرسى أوى كليمو على تعبكـ





*.،*
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

الميموري مش تبديل بيزيد عليها قطعة حجمها 2 جيكا
هناك قطع 4 وهناك قطع  2 جيكا
وهناك قطع 1 جيكا
بيزودلك 2 جيكا
عادة الاجهزة بيجي فيها مكان تاني تحسباً للزيادة
============================
النيفيديا حتما عايزة تبديل او بالاحرى زود
انا ركبت كارت نيفيديا من مدة عندنا ثمنها 70 دولار 1 جيكا


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الميموري مش تبديل بيزيد عليها قطعة حجمها 2 جيكا
> هناك قطع 4 وهناك قطع  2 جيكا
> وهناك قطع 1 جيكا
> بيزودلك 2 جيكا
> ...


تمآآم كدآ فهمت إللى هعمله
ميرسى أوى 




*.،*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 يناير 2014)

*ممكن اقول مشكلة عندي ؟!؟

لما اجي انزل حاجة من الـStore بتاع اللاب توب

بيجيلي كدة










و احياناً كدة







حد يعرف الحل ؟!؟

*​


----------



## mido_alex (20 يناير 2014)

سلام المسيح .. يا جماعة لو سمحتم عندى مشكلة فى اللاب بتاعى انه مش بيشغل امتداد MP4 خالص .. حاولت بكل الطرق انى اشغله مش راضى خالص و نزلت كل الكودكس برضو مش شغال .. المسكلة دى تتحل ازاى لو سمحتم ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ممكن اقول مشكلة عندي ؟!؟
> 
> لما اجي انزل حاجة من الـStore بتاع اللاب توب
> 
> ...



اولا زي ايه حاجة من الستور
تانياً
 انت لسا على الويندوز 8؟
اللي عاملك مشاكل ومبطء الجهاز


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

mido_alex قال:


> سلام المسيح .. يا جماعة لو سمحتم عندى مشكلة فى اللاب بتاعى انه مش بيشغل امتداد MP4 خالص .. حاولت بكل الطرق انى اشغله مش راضى خالص و نزلت كل الكودكس برضو مش شغال .. المسكلة دى تتحل ازاى لو سمحتم ؟؟




*و نزلت كل الكودكس*
انت منزل ايه  ؟؟

وهل منزل دة K-Lite Codec Pack

وايضاً الفلاش بليير 
وملاحظة لو منزل الفلاش بليير
كل (متصفح) (وويندوز) لهم فلاش مختلف عن التاني
flash_player


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> اولا زي ايه حاجة من الستور
> تانياً
> انت لسا على الويندوز 8؟
> اللي عاملك مشاكل ومبطء الجهاز



اولاً : كل البرامج و اللعب

كل حاجة

مفيش حاجة راضية تنزل

ثانياً : لأ

غيرت الويندوس بويندو 63 بت

بس المرة ديه وديته لديل نفسه

مش اي مهندس و خلاص​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اولاً : كل البرامج و اللعب
> 
> كل حاجة
> 
> ...




انا ما زلت عند رأيي
الويندوز 8 لا يناسب اللابتوب بتاعك 
اثباتاً لذلك
الويندوز 8 لو كان مناسباً لجهازك
لأصبح بالعكس مشاكلك تحل تلقائياً
فبمجرد ان كل شيء واقف عندك تقريباً منتظر ايه؟؟

انا معكانه ال 8 عظيم لكن ليس ملائماً لجهازك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

بكل الاحوال سأرسل لك برنامج لصيانة الويندوز برنامج خارق

لما تسطبه ها يطلب منك تسمحله يعمل ابديت وافق
طبعاً بعد ان تكون قد ادخلت الرقم السري
ارسله على الخاص 
هنا ممنوع لانه معاه باس والشرح موجود هنا
شرح تشغيله


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> انا ما زلت عند رأيي
> الويندوز 8 لا يناسب اللابتوب بتاعك
> اثباتاً لذلك
> الويندوز 8 لو كان مناسباً لجهازك
> ...



Dell نفسها قالتلي ان اللاب بتاعي مبرمج علي 8

لما كنت بستلم اللاب سألت اذا كان فيه ويندوس ولا لأ

قالولي ل نزلو ويندوس 8

قولتلهم اني عايز 7 لأني مش بفهم في 8

قالولي انه مش متبرمج علي 7


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> بكل الاحوال سأرسل لك برنامج لصيانة الويندوز برنامج خارق
> 
> لما تسطبه ها يطلب منك تسمحله يعمل ابديت وافق
> طبعاً بعد ان تكون قد ادخلت الرقم السري
> ...



هتبعتلي اللينك علي الخاص !!


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> هتبعتلي اللينك علي الخاص !!


يس لانه هنا ممنوع دوليا نحط برنامج فيه باس
بيوقفوا المنتدى او بيتضرر المنتدى


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> يس لانه هنا ممنوع دوليا نحط برنامج فيه باس
> بيوقفوا المنتدى او بيتضرر المنتدى




اشكرك استاذ كليمووو


اشكرك


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

اعمل ايه ؟!؟




​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

بص 
11111111111111
التانية على الشمال
تدوس عليها
وتحط ها يطلب من تحط مواصفات جهازك والنت عندك
عشان يسرعلك الجهاز والنت
222222222222222222
في 4 اخطاء افتحها
وهو بوريك اياها واحدة واحدة
وبيقولك تعمل ايه
ولو ما عرفتش قولي طالب منك ايه
وانا  اقولك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

وبعد ما تخلص
بعد ما تخلص من الواجهة 

تنفذ الشرح هنا
  			#*297*  			#*297*


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

مش فاهم اخر سؤالين !!​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

مش سؤالين
الصورة اللي وريتني هيا
الواجهة بتاع الاخطاء العامة
بعد ما تخلص منها

تدوس هنا
وتنفذ الشرح دة
#*297* #*297* 
دة  تصليح خاص
لانه البرنامج بيعمل حوالي 30 شغلانة غير اللي شوفتهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

هنفذ الخطوات و هقولك لو في مشكلة

...​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

> بيعمل ريستار  اوتوماتيكياً
> اي اعادة تشغيل
> وبيظبطلك كل حاجة بالويندوز



معملش ريستارت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

المشكلة كما هي





​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

انت عملت بالدوكتور؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

شغلت دة؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (20 يناير 2014)

*البرنامج مش شغال عندى 
وادى صورتين من اللى البرنامج
لما جيت اتعامل معة 
والباقى معرفتش اصورة 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> انت عملت بالدوكتور؟؟





kalimooo قال:


> شغلت دة؟؟



ايوة يا باشا تم كل ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

و للاسف مفيش نتيجة


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

اول سطر او شريط
اكتب اسمك بالانكليزي او اي اسم
التاني اكتب  ORG
 التالت حط الباس اللي داخل البرنامج المحمل وموجد عندك داخل الفولدر
ثم دوس على
Activate


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> و للاسف مفيش نتيجة



ملاحظىة
انت منزل وال 64
وانت بتقول ما فيش حاجة من البرامج ماشية

يجب ان تنتبه هناك برامج خاصة ل ال 32
وبرامج خاصة ل 64

وحتى بالالعاب  كمان
وهناك اشياء او حاجات بتمشي على الاتنين


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ملاحظىة
> انت منزل وال 64
> وانت بتقول ما فيش حاجة من البرامج ماشية
> 
> ...




شوف يا استاذ كليمووو

انا هصورلك كل حاجة ( فيديو ) و ارفعهالك علي اليوتيوب و اججيبلك اللينك

تمام !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hBaUu2okMlk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

صدقني الويندوز مش ملائم لل لابتوب بتاعك
طيب سؤال عشان نفكر سوا بصوت عالي

الويندوز اللي كان قبل كدة كان احسن انما بطيء؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يناير 2014)

*شوف يا استاذ كليمووو

الويندوس الي فات

كان بطييييييييييييييييييئ في كل حاجة

النت مكنش متعرف

مكنش في بلوتوث ولا وايرليس

90% من الالعاب مكنتش شغالة

كان 32 بت

الستور كان شغال و اللعب اللي بتنزل كانت شغالة



الويندوس الجديد

63 بت






كله شغال و سريع و كل حاجة فيه كويسة

الا الـstore بس

كان شغال اول ما جه

مرة وحدة بقيت لما انزل اي حاجة مهما كانت يجيبلي كدة








تمام ؟!؟
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

*
كله شغال و سريع و كل حاجة فيه كويسة

الا الـstore بس

كان شغال اول ما جه

مرة وحدة بقيت لما انزل اي حاجة مهما كانت يجيبلي كدة
=============================

كمان سؤال لو سمحت
بتقول لما اجي انزل 
تنزل ايه ومنين...
معليش بسألك عشان في فرق بينا باللغة

عندنا انزل يعني تنزل من النت
عشان كدة بسأل
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> *
> كله شغال و سريع و كل حاجة فيه كويسة
> 
> الا الـstore بس
> ...



لما اعمل download او install لأي حاجة من الـ store​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

طيب انت بتعمل داون لود بواسطة الويندوز او
 بواسطة داون لود مانيجر


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يناير 2014)

بواسطة الويندوس

حضرتك مشوفتش اخر الفيديو اللي انا كنت منزله ؟!؟
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

لا ما شوفتوش النت عندي بطيء كتير
انا 
لاحظت لما بيكون هناك معارك على الحدود عندنا بيبطىء النت

ممكن عشان الااف المقاتلين بيتواصلو  
بيتقل النت الله اعلم


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الميموري مش تبديل بيزيد عليها قطعة حجمها 2 جيكا
> هناك قطع 4 وهناك قطع  2 جيكا
> وهناك قطع 1 جيكا
> بيزودلك 2 جيكا
> ...


*سورى عندى سؤآل صغير كمآن , ومعلشى لو كآن غبى **:t17:*

هى آلرآمآت دى تخلف عن آلميمورى ..؟
أفتكر لمآ جبت آلـ PC إنه زودلى آلرآمآت للـ maximum , حتى بآلمكآن آلإضآفى 
فأنآ ممكن أزودهآ تآنى إزآى




*.،*​


----------



## mido_alex (21 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> *و نزلت كل الكودكس*
> انت منزل ايه  ؟؟
> 
> وهل منزل دة K-Lite Codec Pack
> ...



انا نزلت كل الكودكس الى تتخيلها و متتخيلهاش و مفيش اى حاجة مشغلة الامتداد ده خاااااااالص .. انا المشكلة عندى فى الفديويهات الى على الجاهز مش فى المتصفح


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لا ما شوفتوش النت عندي بطيء كتير
> انا
> لاحظت لما بيكون هناك معارك على الحدود عندنا بيبطىء النت
> 
> ...



ربنا معاكو

طب ايه الحل


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 يناير 2014)

انا عرفت المشكلة في ايه

في الـ FireWall

بس مش عارف احلها

Error Code 0x80070422
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 يناير 2014)

*حليت المشكلة 

المشكلة كانت في الـ FireWall

ظبتها .. شكراً لكل اللي تعبو معاية 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 فبراير 2014)

*عندي شاشه صغيرة lg كابل الشاشه اتقطع عاوز اوصله بكابل اخر ولكن الالوان مختلفه وعدد الاسلاك مختلف
ما الحل ؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

*عندى مشكلة فى صوت الكمبيوتر
لا يعمل ارجو حل المشكة 
وادى الصور للمشكلة












*


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*كده كارت الصوت مش متعرف *
*هو قطع لوحده *
*ولا نزلت نسخه ولقيته كده *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *كده كارت الصوت مش متعرف *
> *هو قطع لوحده *
> *ولا نزلت نسخه ولقيته كده *​


*لا لقيتة كدا فجاة لما جيت اشغل الموسيقى 
على موقع يوتيوب عادى واتفجات انة مش شغال
*


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*طيب حاول تشوفه من الكنترول بانل *
*واعمل ديسيبل  وبعدين انيبل *

*واعمل سكان فور ديفيس*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب حاول تشوفه من الكنترول بانل *
> *واعمل ديسيبل  وبعدين انيبل *
> 
> *واعمل سكان فور ديفيس*​


*طيب ممكن تشرحلى بالصور لانى مش عارف اعمل
اللى بتقولى علية دا  معلش تعابك معايا
بجد ودى مشكلة اخرة وهى  عبارة عن رسالة 
كل شوية تظهرلى مش عارف اتخلص منها*
http://www.mobdi3ine.net/up3/img61f13280d0851.jpg

*ثانيا معلش انا مش عارف لية فاير فوكس
المتصفح بيهنج جامد اوووى مش بيكمل 
عشرة دقايق وبيهنج بيعلق جامد اووى
وشغال بالعافية اما باقى المتصفحات الله
يرحمها اوحش من الفاير فوكس بكتير
اووووووووووووى ودى مشكلة مش عارف
اتخلص منها ارجو الحل بجد من*ها


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*الصوره علي ما اعتقد *

*طلب تعريف كارت الصوت *
*دوس نكيست*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *الصوره علي ما اعتقد *
> 
> *طلب تعريف كارت الصوت *
> *دوس نكيست*​


*انا عملت كدا وبرضو مفيش فايدة ومصدقت اختفت
وبمجرد ما اشغل الكمبيوتر تظهرلى تانى
ونفس القصة 
ثانيا اية حل مشكلة صوت الكمبيوتر 
وحل لمشكلة المتصفح وبس كدا*


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*طب ما تنزل نسخه محترمه ياسمير *

*غالبا علشان مشاكل النت النسخه اللي معاك مش حلوه*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *طب ما تنزل نسخه محترمه ياسمير *
> 
> *غالبا علشان مشاكل النت النسخه اللي معاك مش حلوه*​


*مش بعرف انزل نسخة ولا معرفشى ازاى تتسطيب لو امكانك تعملنى ازاى انزل نسخة حلوة كدا نضيفة مش تبوظ بسرعة اكون
شاكر ليك جدااااااا*


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*طيب انتا معاك نسخه ؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب انتا معاك نسخه ؟؟*​


*مش معايا نسخ خالص 
ولو روحت للراجل ينزلى نسخة 
بياخد فلوس بنسبة على الفاضى 
بينزلى نسخة ملهاش اى لازمة وحشة
مش بتكمل شهر وتبوظ*


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش معايا نسخة خالص
> ولو روحت للراجل ينزلى نسخة
> بياخد فلوس بنسبة لى على الفاضى
> بينزلى نسخة ملهاش اى لازمة وحشة
> مش بتكمل شهر وتبوظ*


*محدش معاة نسخة ويندوز كمبيوتر تكون حلوة
ويا ترا ازاى انزل نسخة واسطبها 
واتنمى يكون شرح بالعربى بالصور
يكون مبسط عشان اعرف انزل نسخة واسطبها وشكرا 
جدااا اللى يتعب معايا ويساعدنى بجد*


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*ياسمير  النسخه مساحتها كبيره جدا *
*اشتريها من اي مكتب كمبيوتر *

*وشوف انتا عايز شرح الاكس بي ولا السفن*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياسمير  النسخه مساحتها كبيره جدا *
> *اشتريها من اي مكتب كمبيوتر *
> 
> *وشوف انتا عايز شرح الاكس بي ولا السفن*​


*اوكى شكرا لتعب محبتك*


----------



## god is lord (3 فبراير 2014)

لو سمحتوا اليوتيوب عندى مش شغال اللى يقدر يساعدنى يقولى ايه الحل؟ 
نزلت الفلاش بلاير وبرضو مش شغال هو كان شغال كويس وجاتنا رساله وبعد ما لتها لقيتوه مش شغال غالبا الرساله ديه هى السبب وانا مش عارفه اعمل ايه


----------



## Samir poet (4 فبراير 2014)

god is lord قال:


> لو سمحتوا اليوتيوب عندى مش شغال اللى يقدر يساعدنى يقولى ايه الحل؟
> نزلت الفلاش بلاير وبرضو مش شغال هو كان شغال كويس وجاتنا رساله وبعد ما لتها لقيتوه مش شغال غالبا الرساله ديه هى السبب وانا مش عارفه اعمل ايه


http://main.vodonet.net/c/index?cam...zrm4CF0j4KctmOkmZhc19BwBtLVP_YU4i5WPsOicGiaTa

*لتشغيل الفيديو على يوتيوب يجب تحميل
الفلاش بلاير اخر تحديث لة 
ملحوظة عند التسطيب يجب
اغلاق جميع اى شى مشغل على الكمبيوتر
اى متحدث سو برامج العاب او متصفحات 
وبس كدا والله الموفق المستعين
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## god is lord (4 فبراير 2014)

للاسف مش شغال 
غالبا فى حاجه بتمنع تشغيله 
بسطبه ومش بيظهر من ضمن البرامج اللى موجوده فى قائمه ستارت واول برجرامس 
ومش عارفه السبب
ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## Samir poet (4 فبراير 2014)

god is lord قال:


> للاسف مش شغال
> غالبا فى حاجه بتمنع تشغيله
> بسطبه ومش بيظهر من ضمن البرامج اللى موجوده فى قائمه ستارت واول برجرامس
> ومش عارفه السبب
> ياريت حد يساعدنى


*انتى جربتى الاول تقفلى كل حاجة
شغالة عندك قبل تسطيب البرنامج الفلاش
ولا اية ثانيا ممكن يكون الاضافة
مش موجودة فى المتصفح او موجودة
بس مش متفعلة وان شالله يارب تتحل*


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

برنامج ادوب ريد مش عاوز يتسطب عندى معرفش ليه
عندى ويندوز 8 المشكلة فين؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (7 فبراير 2014)

*عندى مشكلة ازاى احمل اى فيلم انا عاوزة من مواقع مختلفة 
غير اليوتيوب ودا موقع على سيبل المثال ياريت الحل بجد
http://el7l.co/play/33349/فيلم_Deewana_Hoon_Main.html
*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

لو عايز الرنامج قول لى


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *عندى مشكلة ازاى احمل اى فيلم انا عاوزة من مواقع مختلفة
> غير اليوتيوب ودا موقع على سيبل المثال ياريت الحل بجد
> http://el7l.co/play/33349/فيلم_Deewana_Hoon_Main.html
> *


ادخل هنا ونفذ التعليمات
  			#*3*  			#*3*

============
كمان 
ها وريك الموقع اللي اعطيني هو كيف احمل منه بالطريقة التي اعطيك اياها قصدي هنا   			#*3*  			#*3*

*شوف بالصورة بعد تسطيب البرنامج فين الماواس
طبعاً لازم تشغل الفيلم وبعدها  تنزله 







==============
ها يفتح امامك لينك تدوس عليه 
زي الصورة







*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2014)

god is lord قال:


> للاسف مش شغال
> غالبا فى حاجه بتمنع تشغيله
> بسطبه ومش بيظهر من ضمن البرامج اللى موجوده فى قائمه ستارت واول برجرامس
> ومش عارفه السبب
> ياريت حد يساعدنى



طيب هاسألك سؤال

اي فيلم بينزل هنا بالمنتدى تقدري تشوفيه 
جربي الاول  مثلاُ هانا جربيه   			#*10391*  			#*10391*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

اى هى المشكلة


----------



## Samir poet (8 فبراير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ادخل هنا ونفذ التعليمات
> #*3*              #*3*
> 
> ============
> ...


*تمام بس فية مشكلة بمنسبة الصورة التانية دى
كيف احمل منها الفيلم عشان ظاهر عندى 
كذا كلمة من كلمة دون لود تحميل بى الانجلش 
ف احمل من انهى واحدة فيهم*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

انت عايز اى


----------



## Samir poet (8 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> انت عايز اى


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3587469&postcount=366


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

الفيديو
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvOgzQiNnRo[/YOUTUBE]
رابط البرنامج فى هذه الصفحة

http://www.igli5.com/2013/06/blog-post_11.html
منقول للامانة


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

الفيديو
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvOgzQiNnRo[/YOUTUBE]
رابط البرنامج 

http://adf.ly/QMJCE
البرنامج إسمه Freemake Video Downloader


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvOgzQiNnRo
الفيديو


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

كل ما احاول انزل شئ * دون لود*





انا عارفه المشكله ايه بس ايه الحل ؟؟​


----------



## kawasaki (9 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> كل ما احاول انزل شئ *دون لود*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*لازم يكون في كراك للبرنامج *​


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *لازم يكون في كراك للبرنامج *​



طيب اعمل ايه يعنى 

مره مسحت ده ونزلته تانى اقعد فتره صغيره شغال وراح راجع عمل كده


----------



## kawasaki (9 فبراير 2014)

*طيب استني  هاحاول ارفعلك البرنامج من عندي *
*انا شغال بيه يجي من 5 سنين *
*بس يارب النت يساعد *​


----------



## kawasaki (9 فبراير 2014)

*لقيتهولك علي النت اهوه *


*http://www.4shared.com/rar/BYQYWBjO/myegycomidm_611_beta_2_byfouad.html*​


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

اوكيه هشوف ونزله 

ميرسى لتعب حضرتك 

​


----------



## kawasaki (9 فبراير 2014)

*وده الكراك *​ 

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/BEQ8oOQbce/Newpamyegycom.html**?*​ 

*لازم تشيل اي نسخه دونلود مانيجر من علي الجهاز *
*وتسطب النسخه المرفوعه في المشاركه السابقه *
*وبعدين تفتح الكراك *
*وتكرك ايقونه الدون لود مانيجر *
*وبكده مش هايطلب منك اي حاجه مدي الحياه *
*بس لو طلب منك ابديت متعملوش ابدا *​


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

اوكيه 

هجرب واشوف 


ميرسى مره تانيه ​


----------



## soso a (11 فبراير 2014)

اللى ظهرلى بعد ما نزلتهم وحاولت اسطبهم ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 فبراير 2014)

ممكن اعرف حكايه الرساله ديي
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3424528832.png


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 فبراير 2014)

* الجهاز معايا  ( c) مساحة صغيرة ومش تستحمل الوندوز 7 وعايز انزل  الوندوز 7 على الجهاز 
 فى مساحة فارغة على قرص تانى  فاضى  هل اقدر اضم مساحة  القرص مثلا  ( d)  الى القرص  سى واكبر المساحة القرص 
 السؤال ازاى اعمل كدة واضم مساحة على بعض واكبر مساحة c 
 وشكرا ياشباب ​*


----------



## Samir poet (19 فبراير 2014)

*سطبت برنامج الدون لود مانجر
وظهرلتى الرسالتين دول 
اية الحل لتتشغيل البرنامج







وادى الصورة التانى لنفس المشكلة
*
*




*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *سطبت برنامج الدون لود مانجر
> وظهرلتى الرسالتين دول
> اية الحل لتتشغيل البرنامج
> 
> ...




يبقي انت محتاج برنامج الباتش

هو عندي .. بس مش بعرف ارفعه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الجهاز معايا  ( c) مساحة صغيرة ومش تستحمل الوندوز 7 وعايز انزل  الوندوز 7 على الجهاز
> فى مساحة فارغة على قرص تانى  فاضى  هل اقدر اضم مساحة  القرص مثلا  ( d)  الى القرص  سى واكبر المساحة القرص
> السؤال ازاى اعمل كدة واضم مساحة على بعض واكبر مساحة c
> وشكرا ياشباب ​*




دوس كليك يمين علي الـ My Computer

اختار manage

دوس علي disk management

و اعمل في لمساحة اللي انت عايزه

لو معرفتش تكمل قولي ...


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> يبقي انت محتاج برنامج الباتش
> 
> هو عندي .. بس مش بعرف ارفعه



*اوكى ارفعة على مركز الخليج سهل جدا*
*فقد قم بوضع الباتش فى مركز الخليج*
*ثم اضغط على كلمة رفع الملف
ثانيا كيف افعل البرنامج من خلال
لك الباتش*


----------



## Samir poet (26 فبراير 2014)

*برنامج الدون لود مانجر بتاع التحميل
هو شغال وتمام لكن انا معرفتش افعلة
على متصفح جوجل كروم وكل شوية
تظهرلى الرسالة دى اعمل اية
مكتوب عليها بى الانجلش
interenet Download manager hes been registed with a fake serial Number
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 فبراير 2014)

انت عملت الباتش يا سمير ؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انت عملت الباتش يا سمير ؟؟​


*البرنامج نزل متسطب مع النسخة الكمبيوتر
انا مش بعرف اسطب البرنامج دا*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

يعني مسطبتش كراك البرنامج ؟؟

طب هدورلك علي طريقة التسطيب​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني مسطبتش كراك البرنامج ؟؟
> 
> طب هدورلك علي طريقة التسطيب​


*انا مش عارف اتعامل مع البرنامج خالص وكل شوية 
تظهرلى نفس الرسالة *


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*ودى رسالة اخرة من نفس البرنامج






*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

ايوة ايوة انا فهمت المشكلة

البرنامج شغال معاك اساساً ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

شوف ده و لو حاجة وقفت معاك قولي

[YOUTUBE]-QKXI1Et-iE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

ولا اقولك

رفعتلك الباتش

http://www.gulfup.com/?jOq0km

اشتغل عليه

و لو قابلتك مشكلة قولي​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ولا اقولك
> 
> رفعتلك الباتش
> 
> ...


*اسطب ازاى الباتش دا*


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

الباتش مش راضى يتسطب


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

ركز معاية

1- كليك يمين علي الباتش

2- run as administator

3- yes

4- patch

5- اختار المكان اللي في الـ c اللي فيه الانترنيت داونلودير مانجير 

6- اختار اليرنامج نفسه

7- open

و قولي ايه اللي حصل


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*عملت نفس الخطوات دى ومش حصل حاجة برضو 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج شغال ولا لأ ؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> البرنامج شغال ولا لأ ؟؟​


*ايوة شغال بس نفس الرسالتين اللى بيظهرللوى كل شوية *


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 فبراير 2014)

لأ انا معرفش اكتر من كدة​


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*اوكى شكرا لتعب محبتك 
واتمنى اجد حل للمشكلة 
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

*اية محدش عارف يحل المشكلة ولااية
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 مايو 2014)

*محتاج مساعدة *

فى طريقة تشغيل الاكسيس بوينت *741 TP LINK* استقبال عن طريق كابل الانترنت وتوزيع عن طريق الواير ليس ... وهى فيها هذه الخاصية لكن ليها طريقة للضبط

وبعد البحث كتير على النت لقيت كلام كتيرررررر وحكايات كتيرررررر عن الاكسيس دى انها بتعمل وتسوى ومفيش شرح واحد بسيط لطريقة اسقبال وارسال .... 

والمشكلة الاكبر عندى فى استقبال النت من الروتر

وهى دى الاكسيس اللى بتكلم عليها


http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WR741ND

كتاب PDF - User Guide

http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/********/TL-WR740N_741ND_User_Guide.pdf






http://maxcomm.co.za/image/cache/da... Routers/TL-WR741ND/TL-WR741ND-01-500x500.jpg








وشكرا


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

*انتا عايز تعمل ايه بالظبط *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 مايو 2014)

طريقة تشغيل الاكسيس بوينت *741 TP LINK* استقبال عن طريق كابل الانترنت وتوزيع عن طريق الوايرلس


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

*ادخل علي اعدادات الاكسيس *
*وشغل المود بتاعه اكسيس بوينت *
*واعمل ريستارت للجهاز *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ادخل علي اعدادات الاكسيس *​
> 
> *وشغل المود بتاعه اكسيس بوينت *​
> *واعمل ريستارت للجهاز *​


 
حضرتك انا جربت كل اللى حضرتك بتقوله
الاعدادات بتعتها فيها اختيارات كتير
وكل اختيار فيه اكتر من طريقة ليه 
وعمل بدل الريستارت 10 بعد كل مرة بجرب فيها الاعداد بشكل مختلف


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

*هاتلاقي عندك كذا مود *
*ربيتر *
*بوينت تو بوينت *
*اكسيس بوينت *
*كلاينت *

*انتا حضرتك بتختار اكسيس بوينت  وتخلي قناه البث 11*
*ومود البث مكسينج (B&G)*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

الجهاز بتاعى كل مفتحة بيطير كل لايقونات من الديسك ويدخل كان لم يكن شىء موجود  واضطر انزل كل مرة ايقوناتة كل مرة
بيمسح كل حاجة موجودة فى كل مرة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الجهاز بتاعى كل مفتحة بيطير كل لايقونات من الديسك ويدخل كان لم يكن شىء موجود  واضطر انزل كل مرة ايقوناتة كل مرة
> بيمسح كل حاجة موجودة فى كل مرة


المشكلة دي واجهتني قبل كدة احتمال يكون فيروس
نزل كاسبر اخر اصدار واعملة تحديث وخلية يعمل سكان للجهاز
لو الدنيا ما ظبطتش جرب تفرد ويندوز جديد


----------



## bob (12 يونيو 2014)

*مساء الخير يا جماعة عندي مشكلة مع التابلت بتاعي ماركة INAR
عامل فيه باترن PATTERN
و جه ولد صغير عمله كذا مرة غلط فقفل ال lock و عايز E-mail و password بتاع اكونت جوجل علشان يفتح و انا مش فاكر اي حاجه من الاتنين اعمل ايه ؟!
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2014)

bob قال:


> *مساء الخير يا جماعة عندي مشكلة مع التابلت بتاعي ماركة INAR
> عامل فيه باترن PATTERN
> و جه ولد صغير عمله كذا مرة غلط فقفل ال lock و عايز E-mail و password بتاع اكونت جوجل علشان يفتح و انا مش فاكر اي حاجه من الاتنين اعمل ايه ؟!
> *


معلش اعصر دماغك ولازم تفتكر الايميل 
بعدها اعتقد انك مسجل رقم تليفونك علي اكونت جوجل
اضغط علي forget password 
وشوف الخيارات لو مسجل رقمك هيقولك انه هيبعتلك مسج بالباسوورد الجديد علي الموبايل
وتدخل بية وتغيرة بعدها
وممكن تكون في طريقة غير كدة
ولو مش فاكر الايميل 
حاول تفتكر لو كنت بعت لحد مسج منة كلمة وقولة ابعتلي الايميل 
وانشاء الله هتتحل 
___________________
نصيحة ليك 
اعمل فايل علي الكومبيوتر عندك pass.text
اكتب فية كل الاكونتات بباسورداتهم
وبعدين اضغطة ب win rar
بس خلي بالك وانت بتضغطة اعمل باسوورد لل win rar
وتحفظة
وكل مرة تنسي فيها تدخل ع الفايل دة 
ومش هيرضي يفتح غر بالباسوورد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع وقيم ومجهود تقني جبار ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعيمه ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس امين


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (12 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام 
برجاء عندى مشكله وبحاول فيها عندى دى فى دى روم ولما احرق اى اسطوانه عليه ويكتب انه تم الخرق بنجاح اجد الاسطوانه لاتقراء وعندما ارها اجد انها محروقه وتفتح فى اى كمنبيوتر تانى ولما اجى اضيف عليها داتا جديدة تخرج ويطلب منى اسطوانه اخرى اعتقد ان المشكله فى ويندوز اكس بى 32 اللى انا شعال بيه لوكان السبب ممكن تدلنى اين احمل ويندوز 8 وربنا يجعلك سبب بركة لكثيرين امين


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شنودة وهيب عزيز قال:


> سلام
> برجاء عندى مشكله وبحاول فيها عندى دى فى دى روم ولما احرق اى اسطوانه عليه ويكتب انه تم الخرق بنجاح اجد الاسطوانه لاتقراء وعندما ارها اجد انها محروقه وتفتح فى اى كمنبيوتر تانى ولما اجى اضيف عليها داتا جديدة تخرج ويطلب منى اسطوانه اخرى اعتقد ان المشكله فى ويندوز اكس بى 32 اللى انا شعال بيه لوكان السبب ممكن تدلنى اين احمل ويندوز 8 وربنا يجعلك سبب بركة لكثيرين امين



http://windows-8.en.softonic.com/download


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام
اود ان اعرف كيف انقل صورة من اي موقع الى المنتدىiphone 6   وipad 2 وهما يعملان على نظام ios8.1.1 ان امكن مع التقدير


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*عاوز برنامج سيبد جير يكون برابط مباشر
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاوز برنامج سيبد جير يكون برابط مباشر
> *



ملحوظه : تم تصنيف موقع البرنامج ضمن المواقع المحجوبه الضاره التي تحجبها مكافحات الفيروسات.

http://speed_gear.ar.downloadastro.com/%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%B2%D9%8A%D9%84/#​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> سلام
> اود ان اعرف كيف انقل صورة من اي موقع الى المنتدىiphone 6   وipad 2 وهما يعملان على نظام ios8.1.1 ان امكن مع التقدير


ـ ـ ـ​
ـ إحفظي الصوره علي الجهاز وبعدها إرفعيها علي المنتدي

ـ تطبيق Picup مجاني على متجر البرامج App Store 

ـ البرنامج يصنع رابط للصوره ويمكنك من نسخ الرابط لإستخدامه

ـ  إفتحي البرنامج بعد تحميله

ـ  ثم الضغط على Choose Photo

ـ ـ ـ​
ـ  اسم التطبيق : Picup .
ـ  الحجم : 0.3 MB .
ـ  الإصدار : 1.0 .
ـ  المطور : william LINDMEIER .
ـ  الإصدارات المدعومة : IOS 3.2.1 أو أعلى .
ـ  الأجهزة المدعومة : iPhone - iPod Touch - iPad .

ـ ـ ـ​​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه ده هو فى حد بيرد على الاسئلة هنا؟
طيب كويس عندى مشكلة فى برنامج الدون لوود مش عارفة اسطبه ازاى بيقولى عاوز سيريال نمبر وانا اجيبه منين ده


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تدفعي كام  عشان اجيب لك شرح له .

الاول اسم البرنامج ايه


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

احنا فينا من تدفعى كام  هههه بفتكرها اخوية طلعت كل حاجة فى البلد دى بفلوس


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

اسم البرنامج ايه الاول عشان اقدر اساعدك بجد


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Internet Download Manager


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> Internet Download Manager



إصدار البرنامج أيه ..رقم الاصدار يعني .؟

شوفتي كام واحد بيحبوا يخدموكي ..:nunu0000: :vava:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

هو انا ليه مش عارف احط يوتيوب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

حملي البرنامج دا وعرفيني بعد ما تخلصي..

دآ أخر إصدار وهيحل المشكله .

[هنا]​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تعيشوا يا اخواتى ربنا ما يحرمنى منكم ..

مش عارفة اصداره ايه اخينا  ده اعرف ازاى طيب؟

جوزيف اد كده الشرح سهل لدرجة انه ابييييييض مفيش كلام ههههه فى حاجة غلط!


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ميرسى خريستيتو  هجرب ماشى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> تعيشوا يا اخواتى ربنا ما يحرمنى منكم ..
> 
> مش عارفة اصداره ايه اخينا  ده اعرف ازاى طيب؟
> 
> جوزيف اد كده الشرح سهل لدرجة انه ابييييييض مفيش كلام ههههه فى حاجة غلط!


 ده كان فيديو ومش راضي يظهر


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

خريستيتو بمجرد مدوست على اللينك طلعتلى برضو ضعى السيريال نمبر كده اعمل ايه امسح اللى موجود الاول؟


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> ده كان فيديو ومش راضي يظهر



ههههه معلش ولا يهمك القليل البخت :smile02


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> ده كان فيديو ومش راضي يظهر



ههههه معلش ولا يهمك قليل البخت :smile02


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> هو انا ليه مش عارف احط يوتيوب



روح لليوتيوب وافتح الفيديو وبعد كدا مكان اللينك هتلاقي ارقام وحروف بعد علامة (=) انسخهم وتعالي هنا فى صندوق تحرير المشاركه المتطور مش الرد السريع واختاري ايقونه اليوتيوب

وانسخي الكود بين كود اليوتيوب







هات قرش..... او دولفين :t25:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> خريستيتو بمجرد مدوست على اللينك طلعتلى برضو ضعى السيريال نمبر كده اعمل ايه امسح اللى موجود الاول؟



لا لا مش لازم تحزفيه ..

روحي لأيقونة البرنامج اللي فى شريط سطح المكتب علي اليمين
 وأضغطي كليك يمين واختاري خروج علشان البرنامج يقف 
وبعد كدا إرجعي حملي الأصدار الاحدث اللي هنا \..

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

هيطلع معاها برضه فيه طريقة تانية هبعتها لها دلوقتي


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

طلع فعلا معايا برضو


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> هيطلع معاها برضه فيه طريقة تانية هبعتها لها دلوقتي



لا بإذن ربنا هيشتغل لإنها نُسخه مُسجله ..:94:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تفعيل Internet Download Manager
بدون لا كراك ولا كجين ولا باتش 

شرح التفعيل
بعد تحميلك للبرنامج وستطيبه 
اذهب الى هذا المسار فى جهازك 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

ثم ضع الكود التالى



> 127.0.0.1 tonec.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.tonec.com
> 127.0.0.1 registeridm.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.registeridm.com
> ...



طريقه تسجيل البرنامج كالتالى

اختار اي سريل من السريلات التاليه

KCE9Y-PUYTC-1L2ES-77OQS
OP3BQ-I5EAR-UN52H-VR7QX
7TSFG-YWZ5O-YWLSB-89N41
ZJ14C-KHNV1-I9YPK-YITD9
84X1I-3HVW3-MX7ZK-QBG0M


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

خريستوف انا عارف انا بقول ايه 

انا خبرة في المجال ده من 11 سنة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طلع فعلا معايا برضو



إنتي ثبتي النسخه اللي حطيتها هنا والبرنامج شغال ولا مقفول .؟

لو مقفول شغليه وثبتي البرنامح م الأول​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> خريستوف انا عارف انا بقول ايه
> 
> انا خبرة في المجال ده من 11 سنة



خلاص آنا آسف ..كمل معاها ..​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

هحاول مرة تانية  .. معلش تعبتكم معايا ليكم عندى 2 شاى بالنوعناع وبوظه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> خلاص آنا آسف ..كمل معاها ..​



حبيبي مش ده اللي انا اقصده , البرنامج اللي انت باعته بصيغه rar تقريبا و هو ضمن الملفات اللي بتتحمل تلقائي مع الانترنت داونلود مانجر , فالحل عشان تحمله بدون برامج انها تعمل ازالة للبرنامج اصلا و تعمل ريستارت و بعدها تقدر تحمله و تسطبه او تعمل الطريقة اللي انا حطيتها .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> حبيبي مش ده اللي انا اقصده , البرنامج اللي انت باعته بصيغه rar تقريبا و هو ضمن الملفات اللي بتتحمل تلقائي مع الانترنت داونلود مانجر , فالحل عشان تحمله بدون برامج انها تعمل ازالة للبرنامج اصلا و تعمل ريستارت و بعدها تقدر تحمله و تسطبه او تعمل الطريقة اللي انا حطيتها .



لو حذفته النسخه القديمه مش هتتحدث ومش هتتفعل من خلال النسخه الجديده .علشان كدا قلت تطلع منه من خروج .
أهم شيء المشكله تتحل ..

بس انا معرفتش ازاي احط الأكواد بتاعتك فى الباث الخاص بالبرنامج .؟؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الاكواد دي بتتحط في الملف hosts
في المسار ,  
windows/system32/drivers/etc/
بتفتحه بالنوتباد و تحط الاكواد في اخر الملف


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> الاكواد دي بتتحط في الملف host
> في المسار ,
> windows/system32/drivers/etc/



الملف Hosts مش بيفتح إزاي احطهم فيه .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مش بيفتح ازي؟ 

اضغط كليك يمين و اختار open with <  واختار النوتباد لفتحه 

بس الاول اعمل ايقاف للانتي فيروس لانه هيقولك مايفنعش تعدل علي الملف ده .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> مش بيفتح ازي؟
> 
> اضغط كليك يمين و اختار open with <  واختار النوتباد لفتحه
> 
> بس الاول اعمل ايقاف للانتي فيروس لانه هيقولك مايفنعش تعدل علي الملف ده .



تمام ..

أحطهم فى أنهي سطر فى النوتباد.؟​​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد اخر سطر نزل سطر او اثنين وبعدين اعمل نسخ و خلي بالك ماتعملش حاجة في اللي مكتوب فوق


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ملحوظه : تم تصنيف موقع البرنامج ضمن المواقع المحجوبه الضاره التي تحجبها مكافحات الفيروسات.
> 
> http://speed_gear.ar.downloadastro.com/تنزيل/#​


*بمعنى اية مش فاهمك*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هحاول مرة تانية  .. معلش تعبتكم معايا ليكم عندى 2 شاى بالنوعناع وبوظه



فين الشاي و البوظة


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يناير 2015)

الصور عندي بتتكبلار لكن مش بيتبست !
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الصور عندي بتتكبلار لكن مش بيتبست !
> ​



في اي برنامج ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

برنامج ايه يا جوزيف ؟؟
انا شغال على ويندوز 7
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

ممكن تفهمني انت بتعمل كوبي للصور منين ؟
وازاي بتعمل لها كوبي ؟ 
وضح بس ليا السؤال اكثر  عشان اقدر افهم واساعدك


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

من فيس بوك
لما آجي اعمل كوبي بدوس copy image او اعمل سيلكت للصورة وادوس copy iamge  وادخل عالمنتدى الاقي زر paste مُجمد


​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

بص يا غالي انت هتعمل copy image url  وده الحل الوحيد للمنتدى هنا و بكده هينسخ لك الرابط الخاص بالصورة


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

متشكر جوزيف بس لو حابب انسخ الصورة نفسها .. او توقيعي يكون عبارة عن صورة .. ايه العمل ؟
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

ممكن تعمل للصورة save image as  وتحفظها عندك علي الجهاز و بعدين تقوم برفعها كصورة توقيع او غيره علي المنتدى


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

جربت ومنفعش ! 
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

جربت ايه و ايه اللي منفعش 

و بعدين يعم اظهر بلاش طاقية الاخفاء دي


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

ههههه قريب ..

جربت اعمل save image as 
واحفظ الصورة عالجهاز
وبعدين اقوم برفعها
لكن لما اجي اسحبها او ادوس كوبي بتتكبلار لكن مش بيتبست


​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

حبيبي الانترنت قواعده غير الجهاز العادي 

يعني انت هتعمل رفع للصورة تاني دي لو علي جهازك مثلا .

هتروح علي مركز  رفع الصور اضغط هنا

من اختار الصورة  اضغط علي choose file و بعدها هتقوم باختيار الصورة من علي الكومبيوتر 

و بعدها هتقوم بكتابة الارقام اللي موجودة في المربع اللي جنبها 

وبعدين تضغط علي رفع الصورة 

لما تترفع هتظهر لك الصورة تقوم تعمل نسخ للرابط من المربع اللي فيها الرابط

و تقدر تستخدمها في التواقيع  بانك تضغط علي رمز الصورة اللي موجود بالصندوق الخاص بالكتابة و تلصق الرباط اللي انت نسخته 
 وبس ياباشا


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

تمام يا جوزيف مع علم ان سابقا الصورة كانت بتتكبلار وبتبست بعد رفعها عالمنتدى من مركز رفع الصور دون استخدام لينك الصورة لكن ماعلينا طالما لقينا طريقة بديلة 
متشكر يا باشا 

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

حبيبي انا عارف انت تقصد ايه لكن الصلاحيات المخصصة ليا كعضو عادي 
مش فيها الخاصية دي في صندق تحرير المشاركات 

يعني عاوزة تعديل من الادارة لصلاحيات الاعضاء عشان يقدروا ينسخوا الصورة او الكلام بالتنسيق كما هو من اي مكان  

انا بقولك علي الخياارات المتاحة امامي انا


----------



## susana sedra (20 يوليو 2015)

مساء الخير يا مايكل    باشكرك علي تعب محبتك  عندي مشكله في الاب توب عند عمل ويندوز لم تظهر فيه علامه الواي فاي والنت لايعمل من عير وجود الواي فاي يا ريت تفيدني اعمل ايه وشكرا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 أغسطس 2015)

susana sedra قال:


> مساء الخير يا مايكل    باشكرك علي تعب محبتك  عندي مشكله في الاب توب عند عمل ويندوز لم تظهر فيه علامه الواي فاي والنت لايعمل من عير وجود الواي فاي يا ريت تفيدني اعمل ايه وشكرا


ممكن تكوني محتاجة تعريف كارت الوايرليس 
ياريت توضحي نوع اللابتوب و موديله وان شاء الله هجيب لك التعريف له


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2015)

*عايز فوتوشوب يكون اصدار حديث ويكون شغال حلو 
ومش يبوظ خلال يومين من على الجهاز
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 أغسطس 2015)

Samir poet قال:


> *عايز فوتوشوب يكون اصدار حديث ويكون شغال حلو
> ومش يبوظ خلال يومين من على الجهاز
> *


حاضر هدور لحضرتك علي رابط يكون شغال 
ياريت حضرتك تقولي مواصفات الجهاز عشان اشوف انسب نسخة تشتغل كويس مع حضرتك و نسخة الويندوز ايه


----------



## susana sedra (10 أغسطس 2015)

susana sedra قال:


> مساء الخير يا مايكل    باشكرك علي تعب محبتك  عندي مشكله في الاب توب عند عمل ويندوز لم تظهر فيه علامه الواي فاي والنت لايعمل من عير وجود الواي فاي يا ريت تفيدني اعمل ايه وشكرا





joeseph.jesus قال:


> ممكن تكوني محتاجة تعريف كارت الوايرليس
> ياريت توضحي نوع اللابتوب و موديله وان شاء الله هجيب لك التعريف له[/QUOTEاشكرك علي ردك اللاب توب توشيبا معتمد للمبيعات الشرق ا لاوسط مش توشيبا العربي دي حاجه الحاجه التانيه كيفيه تعريف كارت الوايرليس معلش انا حاسه هاتعبك لانني اجهل النت وشكرا جزيلا وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## susana sedra (10 أغسطس 2015)

شكرك علي ردك اللاب توب توشيبا معتمد للمبيعات الشرق ا لاوسط مش توشيبا  العربي دي حاجه الحاجه التانيه كيفيه تعريف كارت الوايرليس معلش انا حاسه  هاتعبك لانني اجهل النت وشكرا جزيلا وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## susana sedra (10 أغسطس 2015)

susana sedra قال:


> مساء الخير يا مايكل    باشكرك علي تعب محبتك  عندي مشكله في الاب توب عند عمل ويندوز لم تظهر فيه علامه الواي فاي والنت لايعمل من عير وجود الواي فاي يا ريت تفيدني اعمل ايه وشكرا





joeseph.jesus قال:


> ممكن تكوني محتاجة تعريف كارت الوايرليس
> ياريت توضحي نوع اللابتوب و موديله وان شاء الله هجيب لك التعريف له


شكرا علي تعبك وردك اللاب توب توشيبا مستورد معتمد للمبيعات الشرق الاوسط  vision e1 amd معلش انا جهله في  الالكترونيات  وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 أغسطس 2015)

susana sedra قال:


> شكرا علي تعبك وردك اللاب توب توشيبا مستورد معتمد للمبيعات الشرق الاوسط  vision e1 amd معلش انا جهله في  الالكترونيات  وشكرا جزيلا



موقع الشركة 

http://support.toshiba.com/drivers

تلقى خانة اكتب فيها موديل الجهاز 
والموديل اسفل الجهاز 
حتفتح صفحة فيها الدرايفرات

ممكن لو التعريف موجود تكوني انتي قافلة خاصية الوايفاي
هتلاقي رمز الوايفاي ممكن علي مفتاح f12 اضغطي عليه  او اضغطي علي fn+f12 مع بعض وشوفي اليه اللي هيحصل و جربي و عرفيني


----------



## susana sedra (16 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرا شكرا جزيلا المشكله اتحلت لانني وديت اللاب للمحل الكمبيوتر فقام بعمله وشكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## susana sedra (16 أغسطس 2015)

انا اسفه ماشفتش الرد لانني انا ليست لي الدرايه الكافيه للمراسلات الالكترونيه والف الف شكر وباكرر اسفي مره تانيه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 أغسطس 2015)

susana sedra قال:


> انا اسفه ماشفتش الرد لانني انا ليست لي الدرايه الكافيه للمراسلات الالكترونيه والف الف شكر وباكرر اسفي مره تانيه



العفو اختي الغالية . 
لاشكر علي واجب .
المهم انه اتصلح


----------



## susana sedra (19 أغسطس 2015)

كلك ذوق واخلاق وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## Samir poet (21 أغسطس 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> حاضر هدور لحضرتك علي رابط يكون شغال
> ياريت حضرتك تقولي مواصفات الجهاز عشان اشوف انسب نسخة تشتغل كويس مع حضرتك و نسخة الويندوز ايه


*وينذوز نيوز6 ادخلى بحث جوجل وترف شكل النسخ
وساعاات كتير بيكون عندى اكس بة على نفس نظام ويندوز نسخة نيوز6*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 أغسطس 2015)

Samir poet قال:


> *وينذوز نيوز6 ادخلى بحث جوجل وترف شكل النسخ
> وساعاات كتير بيكون عندى اكس بة على نفس نظام ويندوز نسخة نيوز6*


سامحني اخي ممكن تفهمني ايه ويندوز نيوز 6 ده ؟
وياريت مواصفات الجهاز عشان اجيب لحضرتك نسخة ماتبقي بطيءة علي الجهاز


----------



## tamavee (12 مارس 2016)

انا عندى مشكله كنت حملت ويندوز 10 وبعد كده رجعت لويندوز 8 اللى هو الاساسى بتاعه كل شويه بتظهر جملة اكتيفيت ويندوز ادخل عليه يطلب برودكت كى ادخله يقولى لايعمل ومش عارفه اعمل اكتيفيت خالص


----------



## tamavee (12 مارس 2016)

لاب توب ويندوز 8


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 مارس 2016)

tamavee قال:


> انا عندى مشكله كنت حملت ويندوز 10 وبعد كده رجعت لويندوز 8 اللى هو الاساسى بتاعه كل شويه بتظهر جملة اكتيفيت ويندوز ادخل عليه يطلب برودكت كى ادخله يقولى لايعمل ومش عارفه اعمل اكتيفيت خالص





tamavee قال:


> لاب توب ويندوز 8



سهلة خالص . ان شاء الله باقرب وقت اوفر لك مفتاح تفعيل او طريقة التفعيل


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2016)

انا عملت مدونة على بلوجر 
وسجلت فى ادسنس 
وخلصت كل حاجة فاضل دى

وسجلت فى ادسنس 

رابط المدونة هــــــــــنا


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2016)

مش عارف اضع url  نهائى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> مش عارف اضع url  نهائى


ده فيديو لشرح كيفية ربط المدونة بالحساب 
Ad sense

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCNLkbMJfMk


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2016)

عندى فى الكمبيوتر وهى القائمة اللى بختار منها استايل لسطح المكتب مش راضى يتدى صورة للمشكلة كل ما ادوس على استايل مش بيعمل حاجة 
ياريت مساعدة بالاضافة الى شريط قائمة ابدا لونة ابيض متغير مش زى الاول  وادى الصورة  




http://up.harajgulf.com/do.php?img=921765




http://up.harajgulf.com/do.php?img=921766


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2016)

هو محدش رد لية على مشكلتى دية


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 أغسطس 2016)

Samir poet قال:


> هو محدش رد لية على مشكلتى دية





Samir poet قال:


> عندى فى الكمبيوتر وهى القائمة اللى بختار منها استايل لسطح المكتب مش راضى يتدى صورة للمشكلة كل ما ادوس على استايل مش بيعمل حاجة
> ياريت مساعدة بالاضافة الى شريط قائمة ابدا لونة ابيض متغير مش زى الاول  وادى الصورة
> 
> 
> ...



سامحني اخي علي التأخير بالرد 
مشكلتك تقريبا انت شطبت ملفات خاصة بالنظام المتعلقة بالسمات و الخلفيات 
هشوف لك حل و ارد عليك تاني


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 أغسطس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0clfmG6G9o[/YOUTUBE]

جرب اخي الحل ده وشوف اوكي


----------

